# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  [Topic Unique] Canard PC n°140

## Precog01

Hier soir, je faisait les courses, et c&#39;est, encore une fois, avec étonnement que je retrouve mon Canard PC un mardi au lieu de l&#39;habituel mercredi ( suis-je le seul a qui cela arrivait   ::blink::  ), un repas vite expédié une petite partie a Counter Strike avec un "nazi" rapidement banni, et je m&#39;attèle a sa lecture.


Après un très long éditorial, on apprend que le Canard PC devient bimensuel.


Voilà, sa fait mal, car j&#39;ai de plus en plus l&#39;impression que Canard PC périclite, rassurez moi, vous coulez pas les mecs ?
Se serait con de perdre un magazine avec un contenu rédactionnel comme le votre.



C&#39;est vrai que le site prend de plus en plus de place, c&#39;est une bonne chose car je suis persuadé ( même si sa fait &#39;achement de mal a dire ) que l&#39;avenir de la presse ( en général ) se trouve sur internet, en vous placant ainsi vous êtes sûr d&#39;être en avance sur vos autres concurrents. Il est vrai la formule hebdomadaire n&#39;était plus nécessaire, mais moi je m&#39;était habitué.



Au moins vous passez au 35 heures.

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

NAAAAAAAAAN

(édité  par Willman qui a raccourci un peu les 3 pages de NAN)

----------


## Castor

Tant que le prix ne change pas  ::ninja:: 

2 euros le bi-mensuel c`est pas cher.

----------


## Precog01

> Tant que le prix ne change pas 
> 
> 2 euros le bi-mensuel c`est pas cher.


En fait c&#39;est 3.80 au lieu de 4.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Quelles sont les raisons de ce changement de formule?

Cette nouvelle est aussi douloureuse que de défequer 18 boules de pétanque...  ::|:

----------


## Precog01

> Quelles sont les raisons de ce changement de formule?


Le succès de Canardplus.com tout simplement.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Le succès de Canardplus.com tout simplement.


C&#39;est à dire? Le site leur demande plus de temps et d&#39;argent? C&#39;est la fin du monde?

----------


## Ouaflechien

il faut lire l"édito tout est expliqué (enfin je suppose qu&#39;ils ne nous cachent rien). bref 2x plus de page 2x moins souvent pour 3,80€.

sinon j&#39;ai un conseil, tant qu&#39;a y être passer à 1 numéro d&#39;environ 100 pages toutes les 4 semaines (avec de la pub pour le prix), y mettre un DVD avec plein de truc et puis changer de nom, canard ça va pour un quotidien ou un hebdo par pour un mensuel, un truc du genre accessoire de joueur, je ne sais pas moi souris ou trackball quelque chose du genre.

----------


## Precog01

> C&#39;est à dire? Le site leur demande plus de temps et d&#39;argent? C&#39;est la fin du monde?


Nan le contenu.




> Il faut lire l"édito tout est expliqué


Oui, voilà après lecture tout est clair, vraiment.

----------


## Goji

Je me suis un instant laissé tenter d&#39;attendre encore quelques pages de "snif" et de "naaan" et de "vendus" avant de poster mais non, je suis un rebelle, et j&#39;entoure là-de-suite-maintenant la rédaction de Canard PC dans mes gros bras musclés d&#39;une accolade virile (sauf pour Sonia, à qui j&#39;accorde un baiser d&#39;esquimau), pour leur souhaiter bonne continuation, peu importe les noms d&#39;oiseaux qui ne tarderont pas à fleurir sur ce topic (il est encore tôt en ce mercredi matin).
Vous avez changé de formule après avoir mûrement réfléchi, vous avez sans doute pris la bonne décision (dormir par exemple, c&#39;est une décision plutôt sympa), allez les gars, on se remonte le slip et on prouve à ces dubitatifs congénitaux que nous ne perdrons rien au change.

Mon canard je t&#39;aime, même si desormais je te verrai moins souvent et que tu auras un peu forci (les fêtes de Noël ne vont pas aider) Ô oui je t&#39;aime, et je terminerai par cette chanson que les américains nous envient, et qui t&#39;es dédiée :

"Mais une fois par semaine, c&#39;était ta peau contre ma peau quand j&#39;étais avec toi,
Mais une fois la quinzaine ce sera encore plus beau quand je serai avec toi"

----------


## jm1981

ah ouais, ça fait quand meme un gros changement

CPC etait en rupture avec les autres mag&#39; car justement il etait hebdomadaire  ::): 
si on remet ça en cause ça casse un peu la chose

mais comme j&#39;ai pas encore lu l&#39;edito, j&#39;imagine qu&#39;il y a de bonnes raison à tout cela...
j&#39;espere

----------


## spyrom

Moi ca me parait un peu dangereux.
Ma premiere réaction est de me dire que ce qui me plait dans CPC c&#39;est le ton mais aussi 
le mode de diffusion hebdo.

C&#39;est le truc qui me fait trouver le mercredi un peu moins moche dans les transports.
L&#39;achat ritualisé sans reflechir, le mercredi c&#39;est CPC, point.
Commencer à réflechir à "c&#39;est cette semaine ou pas déja le CPC" ca va me gaver et ca va finir par
"mince j&#39;ai oublié le CPC, tant pis".

Et la diffusion par le net c&#39;est bien mais c&#39;est pas pareil.
Car je ne lirais pas plus vu que j&#39;ai toujours pas le net dans les transports.

Je ne juge pas là les raisons qui sont les votre pour ce choix.
Je pense simplement que je ne dois pas etre le seul à penser ça comme ça.

----------


## Spartan

Pareil que spyrom, à première vue ça me semble un peu dangereux comme démarche et moi aussi CPC c&#39;est le truc qui fait que, quoi qu&#39;il arrive, mercredi sera une bonne journée : rien de tel que d&#39;acheter son canard pour le lire dans les transports et se marrer un peu avant d&#39;aller bosser.

Cela dit, je n&#39;ai pas encore lu l&#39;édito - ça ne saurait tarder. Je suppose que la rédaction a d&#39;excellentes raisons qui ont motivé ce choix, je peux en deviner quelques-unes. J&#39;espère juste que ce n&#39;est pas le signe d&#39;une mauvaise santé de Presse Non Stop et/ou de Canard PC.

----------


## Biskuit

> il faut lire l"édito tout est expliqué (enfin je suppose qu&#39;ils ne nous cachent rien). bref 2x plus de page 2x moins souvent pour 3,80€.
> 
> sinon j&#39;ai un conseil, tant qu&#39;a y être passer à 1 numéro d&#39;environ 100 pages toutes les 4 semaines (avec de la pub pour le prix), y mettre un DVD avec plein de truc et puis changer de nom, canard ça va pour un quotidien ou un hebdo par pour un mensuel, un truc du genre accessoire de joueur, je ne sais pas moi souris ou trackball quelque chose du genre.





> Les conseils, c&#39;est comme les trous de balle... Tout le monde en a Un !!!


Pour rajouter une pierre à l&#39;édifice de trous du cul,
j&#39;dirais que cette décision me fait un peu penser au vieux passage de Joystick hebdo
à sa formule mensuelle (même si là, c&#39;est du bimensuel, oui, je saaaiiissss !! )...
C&#39;était cool, mais ça sentait un peu moins la colle et le fait main roulé sous les aisselles...

( Bientôt une formule avec DVD, plein de pub, du sexy lady en fin de canard, et tout ça... )

J&#39;dis pas qu&#39;attendre deux semaines va être un calvaire pour moi comme pour mon libraire
qui me verra de mauvaise humeur tous les jours intermédiaires... Mais bon...

J&#39;ai juste peur que la version internet prenne le pas sur la version papier,
et que faute d&#39;envie, le plaisir n&#39;y soit plus comme avant...

Et ça... je ne veux pas en arriver là, par pitié !!!

Qui vivra verrat !!   :;): 

Sinon, le nourjal le mardi, ça arrive de temps en temps,
et ce numéro 140, du peu que j&#39;ai eu le temps d&#39;en lire quelques lignes,
c&#39;est du bon pas mal... Je ne critique pas avant d&#39;aller plus loin.   :B):

----------


## Paul Verveine

A moi aussi ça va me manquer un mercredi sur 2, ce petit moment  de chaque semaine que j&#39;atendais avec impatience pour me faire moins chier dans le métro et égayer ma semaine. C&#39;était mon petit bout de week-end en plein milieu de semaine... Mon petit bout de soleil au milieu de la grisaille parisienne...

Mais bon, ce n&#39;est pas pour ça que je vais monter sur la table et grimper aux rideaux... Il viendra me réconforter un peu moins souvent c&#39;est tout... :snifsnif:
Si la rédac&#39; a fait ce choix s&#39;est parce que comme ils le disent un bouclage par semaine ça fait beaucoup, c&#39;est du stress en plus. Alors oui nous (lecteurs) allons perdre en réactivité mais on aura parfois moins l&#39;impression que certains test sont à la bourre (d&#39;ailleurs j&#39;attends toujours celui de the guild 2, c&#39;est pour quand ? avec la sortie de duke nukem ? vous ferez un lot ?). Cela permettra aussi d&#39;avoir des dossiers plus complets comme le font d&#39;autres mags... Il y a aussi une raison économique une diffusion toute les deux semaines coûtent moins chers qu&#39;une par semaine.
Ma grande question est gardez-vous le papier journal ou on passe à un truc plus qualitatif style papier glacé ?

----------


## jm1981

oh, on va pas touché au papier non plus  ::o: 

on gard enotre papier toilette !

----------


## Samos

J&#39;en vois pas mal qui "ralent" ici parce qu&#39;ils auront pas leur plaisir du mercredi dans le metro, et je suis dans le même cas, et je peux comprendre. Oui, je prends aussi mon pied avec mon petit achat rituel du mercredaï, mais Canard PC, c&#39;est pas "le parisien" (celui qu&#39;il vaut mieux avoir en journal). Je pense pas que 100 % des lecteurs soient parisiens et lisent leur CPC dans le métro. Du coup, c&#39;est même possible qu&#39;un bimensuel soit plus adapté à une "vie provinciale".

----------


## Paul Verveine

Pour le coup c&#39;est pas une quesiton de provincial ou pas je pense, car même les non parisiens (car provincial fait péjoratif, je trouve) peuvent se faire chier dans les transports bus, tram, train et autres, voir même métro car le métro n&#39;est pas qu&#39;à Paris...
Et puis ce n&#39;est pas parce qu&#39;on ne prend pas les transports que ce n&#39;est pas agréable d&#39;avoir un canard chaque mercredi...

Mais bon ce choix a du faire déjà l&#39;objet de longs débats au sein de la rédac&#39; et doit être murement réfléchi...


*Long vie à CPC* que ce soit un bi-mensuel ou pas !

----------


## Ouaflechien

je vois que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir ce petit rituel du mercredi (bien que non lié aux transports en commun pour moi), c&#39;est vrai que ça va me manquer. mais bon peut-être vais-je me décider a m&#39;abonner.

----------


## jahwarrior

> J&#39;en vois pas mal qui "ralent" ici parce qu&#39;ils auront pas leur plaisir du mercredi dans le metro, et je suis dans le même cas, et je peux comprendre. Oui, je prends aussi mon pied avec mon petit achat rituel du mercredaï, mais Canard PC, c&#39;est pas "le parisien" (celui qu&#39;il vaut mieux avoir en journal). Je pense pas que 100 % des lecteurs soient parisiens et lisent leur CPC dans le métro. Du coup, c&#39;est même possible qu&#39;un bimensuel soit plus adapté à une "vie provinciale".



Aucun rapport ...  ::wacko::  

Canard PC change, au depart il etait vraiment original, puis au fil du temps, il rentre dans le moule. Il devient bi ... mensuel, de plus en plus de news console et un site qui prend de plus en plus d importance. Des avis de plus en plus contrastés.

Le forum est bien, mais ca ne fait pas tout. Trop de news, tue la news. Suis imprimeur, j aime le papier, j aime avoir un mag dans les mains, lire sur l ecran ca me saoule. Pour en plus lire des commantaires de forumeur qui dans dans 98% des cas sont nazes. Les news sont pretextes a flood.

Deux fois par mois, ca reste correcte, mais le prochain palier c est quoi ? Une pochette surprise avec un dvd, et du papier glacé pour 7 euros par mois ? et un site payant ?

Wait and see.

----------


## alx

Ouais ben tout pareil, bonne continuation les mecs, certains mercredi seront plus durs à vivre maintenant, mais la semaine suivante n&#39;en sera que plus belle.

----------


## Paul Verveine

site payant perso ça me dérange pas (si on peut consulter le canard en ligne) et papier glacé non plus du moment que le fond ne change pas  :;):

----------


## Taloche

_Le magazine CPC devient bimensuel_ 

Haaaaan comme c&#39;est bien que les membres homosexuels de la rédac fassent enfin leur coming out.


PS: houuu la bande de pédés qui se cachent derrière leurs écrans houuuuu. :supporterduPSG:

----------


## TheToune

Quoi   ???
 ::blink::   ::huh::   ::mellow::  
Si tout ce passe bien j&#39;aurais mon canard ce soir ... Qui j&#39;espere sera bourré d&#39;explication !

Je sais pas trop quoi dire. En tout cas pas de "ouin ouin" ou de "bande de con" de ma part ...
Autant j&#39;apprécie(enfin appréciait   ::ninja::  ) beaucoup le format hebdomadaire autant ce n&#39;est pas mon premier critére en faveur du magazine.
Si tout cela ne remet pas en cause la qualité de contenu et de forme du mag je m&#39;y ferai.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Ivan nous surveille...  ::ninja::  et Willman aussi d&#39;ailleurs...

----------


## Ragondin

Tant qu&#39;il y a autant de conneries... ca me va, l&#39;attente n&#39;en sera que plus longue, et la lecture je l&#39;espère meilleure.

Puis avec plus de temps a glander, on pourra peut être se faire un ptit tournoi de CSS ou pas...




edit: orthographe, traumatisé par mon partiel de droits des affaires...   ::wacko::

----------


## TheToune

Bon c&#39;est intenable ... je tiendrait pas jusqu&#39;a ce soir.   ::mellow::  

A part le bimensuel ya d&#39;autres chose qui change ... C&#39;est quoi qu&#39;est prévu ?   ::huh::  
Un abonnement pour le site ? Ca sera comprit dans l&#39;abonnement papier ? Ca sera cher ?   ::huh::  

Merde il me faut des réponses   ::o:  

 ::lol::

----------


## Erokh

> Bon c&#39;est intenable ... je tiendrait pas jusqu&#39;a ce soir.  
> 
> A part le bimensuel ya d&#39;autres chose qui change ... C&#39;est quoi qu&#39;est prévu ? 
> Un abonnement pour le site ? Ca sera comprit dans l&#39;abonnement papier ? Ca sera cher ? 
> 
> Merde il me faut des réponses



Le fait d&#39;être un bimensuel nous donne 2fois plus de pages. Mais comme il n&#39;y aura pas deux fois l&#39;ours, ni deux fois la couverture, etc, on gagnera 10% de contenu rédactionnel!  ::lol:: 

C&#39;est sûr que passer d&#39;une semaines à deux semaines d&#39;attentes, ça va nous faire bizarre u début. Mais pour ceux qui tiennent vraiment à leur mercredi, ils n&#39;auront qu&#39;à lirela première moitié l prmier mercredi, et la deuxième moitié l&#39;autre mercredi  :;): 

En tout cas je comprends le choix de la rédaction: ne plus dormir à cause d&#39;un boulot qui prend trop de temps et d&#39;énergie, c&#39;est pas la joie. Surtout si vous avez une famille... 

En tout cas, tant que vous gardez votre humour et votre insolence caractéristique (et tant que tarace reste con ;p ), je continuerai à vous lire aciduement.


Pour le 140, j&#39;ai adoré le couly strip!! Sinon les news sont aussi sympa qu d&#39;hab&#39;, et j&#39;attends de lire le reste pour donner mon avis

----------


## Paul Verveine

Ils prévoient de commencer l&#39;invasion du monde par la creuse et se servant de bombes artisanales et de napalm basés sur les crottes de lapins...

----------


## brethil

En guise de représailles, je continuerai à l&#39;acheter toutes les semaines.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Arf, j&#39;ai pas encore mon coin coin dans les mains, mais euuuh, la nouvelle me tombe sur le coin de la tronche comme ça, et ça fait mal.
Je sais pas comment l&#39;expliquer mais j&#39;ai une boule dans le bide. Est ce une bonne ou une mauvaise chose de devenir bimensuel? j&#39;en sais rien non plus mais je pense que le temps nous le dira. la ce qui fait chier c&#39;est qu&#39;on perd l&#39;essence même du canard, à savoir sa parution hebdomadaire.

----------


## Casque Noir

Hello les gars

Comme vous l&#39;avez correctement supposé, nous n&#39;avons pas pris cette décision à la légère. 
Nous avons tenté de porter de nos petits bras musclés le concept d&#39;hebdomadaire le plus loin possible mais, à moins d&#39;accepter de se ruiner la santé pour un salaire de misère, ou pas de salaire du tout, le marché ne se porte pas assez bien pour que l&#39;on puisse continuer ad vitam eternam.
Loin de nous l&#39;idée de passer mensuel avec un DVD dedans. De toute façon, nous n&#39;aurions pas les reins assez solides pour lutter face à des Joystick ou des PC Jeux. Nous avons donc choisi l&#39;alternative la plus cohérente, à la fois pour nous et pour vous : le bimensuel. 
Le succès du site n&#39;est en rien la cause principale de ce changement, juste un argument supplémentaire qui le justifie.

----------


## mksoft_

L&#39;édito explique la raison sans l&#39;expliquer...
Est-ce que la formulaire hebdomadaire n&#39;est pas rentable? 


En tout cas c&#39;est très décevant, j&#39;adorais canard pc justement parce qu&#39;il sortait toutes les semaines...

Ca aurait pas mérité un petit sondage auprès des lecteurs?
Savoir si on aurait peut etre préféré avoir moins de pages chaque semaine ? ou autre solutions ?

Du coup on est triste....   ::unsure:: 

(Edit: je viens de voir le post de casque noir juste après avoir fait le mien, c&#39;est sur que si canard pc aurait coulé sans çà, bon, admettons vaguement alors, mais c quand même vraiment dommage...)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Argh encore un gros spoil sur mon CPC que je n&#39;aurais que ce soir !

C&#39;est con, j&#39;avais pris l&#39;habitude de le recevoir tous les mercredis...   ::sad::  

Je ferais quoi maintenant un mercredi sur deux ? J&#39;exige de la rédaction une nouvelle occupation pour combler ce manque !  :mrgreen:

----------


## Scorbut

Putain ! Mais merde ça fait chier quand même !




Voilà ce qui résume assez bien ma pensée, même si c&#39;est pas constructif.

----------


## SylSquiddy

> L&#39;édito explique la raison sans l&#39;expliquer...
> Est-ce que la formulaire hebdomadaire n&#39;est pas rentable? 
> En tout cas c&#39;est très décevant, j&#39;adorais canard pc justement parce qu&#39;il sortait toutes les semaines...
> 
> Ca aurait pas mérité un petit sondage auprès des lecteurs?


je suis bien d&#39;accord, du coup je suis pas sur de continuer avec CPC, surtout que Ivan sont pomme de terre partis. Et un plus c&#39;est Boulon, gringo et Threanor qui font pratiquement tout (les tests hein!). Ca c&#39;est dommage je trouve...    :<_<:

----------


## Casque Noir

> L&#39;édito explique la raison sans l&#39;expliquer...
> Est-ce que la formulaire hebdomadaire n&#39;est pas rentable? 
> En tout cas c&#39;est très décevant, j&#39;adorais canard pc justement parce qu&#39;il sortait toutes les semaines...
> 
> Ca aurait pas mérité un petit sondage auprès des lecteurs?
> 
> Du coup on est triste....  
> 
> (Edit: je viens de voir le post de casque noir juste après avoir fait le mien, c&#39;est sur que si canard pc aurait coulé sans çà, bon, admettons vaguement alors)


Nous aurions fait un sondage, vous auriez tous dit non, ou presque. Et non, l&#39;hebdo n&#39;est pas rentable. Le monde de la presse ne s&#39;est jamais porté aussi mal et celui de la pub de jeu vidéo non plus. Nuos n&#39;avions évidemment pas prévu cela au départ.

----------


## Doncartman

Le constant est realiste de leur part.

La presse papier est litteralement boufee par la presse web, et produire une bonne publication (en termes d&#39;exemplaires/mois, et donc de rentabilite) est de plus en plus difficile.

Je suis un des premiers qui attendait febrilement chaque mercredi pour acheter mon petit bout de bonheur, mais je ne saurais les blamer. Leur decision les blesse egalement, etant donne qu&#39;il faut accepter la realite du marche.

En esperant que votre publication puisse subsister tout de meme, en depit des soucis causes par la presse web, je vous souhaite un bon courage, et continuez a nous faire rire  ::):

----------


## Scorbut

> Nous aurions fait un sondage, vous auriez tous dit non, ou presque. Et non, l&#39;hebdo n&#39;est pas rentable. Le monde de la presse ne s&#39;est jamais porté aussi mal et celui de la pub de jeu vidéo non plus. Nuos n&#39;avions évidemment pas prévu cela au départ.



Je veux pas être méchant, mais ça fait 3 ans qu&#39;il ne s&#39;est pas porté aussi mal que maintenant...

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;est clair que le sondage était inutile... maintenant ce qu&#39;il faut savoir c&#39;est combien de vrais déçus vont abandonner le mag...

en tout cas pas moi !

----------


## mksoft_

> Et non, l&#39;hebdo n&#39;est pas rentable.


Bon ben là c&#39;est clair, vive canard pc vivant après tout

----------


## Tink

> Je veux pas être méchant, mais ça fait 3 ans qu&#39;il ne s&#39;est pas porté aussi mal que maintenant...


Ok mais en 2003 t&#39;avais pas Libe qui allait uber mal ce qui entraine une mefiance excessive des banques et l&#39;impossibilite pour tout projet papier de se developper.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

De toute façon, si gringo picolait moins, on en serait peut être pas la.

----------


## Ragondin

Quid d un ptit lien donation via paypal ou autre pour vous aider ? non parce que y a pas de honte a demander le soutient des lecteurs si les banques sont trop frileuses pour cela...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Vu les circonstances alors vous avez fait le bon choix.

Mais y&#39;a une équation que je ne comprend pas :

Vous prenez plus de temps mais moins cher que deux numéros? C&#39;est pas un risque financier ça?

----------


## Scorbut

> Vu les circonstances alors vous avez fait le bon choix.
> 
> Mais y&#39;a une équation que je ne comprend pas :
> 
> Vous prenez plus de temps mais moins cher que deux numéros? C&#39;est pas un risque financier ça?


Les frais d&#39;impression et de distribution doivent jouer.

----------


## Precog01

Sans compter que : "plus de contenu pour moins cher" attire le chaland.   ::mellow::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Quid d un ptit lien donation via paypal ou autre pour vous aider ? non parce que y a pas de honte a demander le soutient des lecteurs si les banques sont trop frileuses pour cela...


Je serai pas contre, mais je suis pas sur qu&#39;on récolte vraiment un pécule suffisant pour cela.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Quid d un ptit lien donation via paypal ou autre pour vous aider ? non parce que y a pas de honte a demander le soutient des lecteurs si les banques sont trop frileuses pour cela...


Nous y avons pensé, mais vu la réaction de certains déjà concernant le prix des reliures, nous hésitons franchement à le faire. De plus, pour que ça ait un sens, il faudrait réunir une grosse somme nécessaire au lancement de nouveaux projets. Si tu nous trouves 1000 lecteurs qui filent 40 euros, c&#39;est jouable  ::):

----------


## Biskuit

> plus, pour que ça ait un sens, il faudrait réunir une grosse somme nécessaire au lancement de nouveaux projets. Si tu nous trouves 1000 lecteurs qui filent 40 euros, c&#39;est jouable


... Pour que vous dilapidiez tout au Quick en menus XXL... Non merci !!   ::ninja::  

Pour la formule en passe de devenir bi ...

Tiens, prenons les news, par exemple... 
Sur deux semaines de temps, en étant fidèles du site internet,
ben, à l&#39;impression du canard, elles seront déja périmés.
L&#39;humour de quelques pages réussira-t-il à perdurer sur la longueur ?
Sans parler des news matos...

L&#39;intérêt de l&#39;hebdo, c&#39;était la fraicheur de ton mais surtout des news...   ::lol::  
Sans cela, que restera-t-il de nos amours ?   ::blink::   ::sad::  

( Ptet des tests écrits avec deux mains et non trois orteils...
une bate et un couteau... Mais ça c&#39;est un autre débat !! )

Nous avons foi en vous, même si cette annonce nous donne les foies !!

----------


## Anax

> En guise de représailles, je continuerai à l&#39;acheter toutes les semaines.


  ::XD::

----------


## Ragondin

> De plus, pour que ça ait un sens, il faudrait réunir une grosse somme nécessaire au lancement de nouveaux projets. Si tu nous trouves 1000 lecteurs qui filent 40 euros, c&#39;est jouable



Oui je sais bien que Paypal ne serait pas un revenu constant, puisque basé sur le volontariat, mais si ca aide et que cela coute rien a mettre en place... au pire Loi 1901, deductible des impots, hein quoi? c&#39;est pas une assoc..bah ca devrait  :mrgreen: 

Sinon lancé des goodies à l&#39;effigie de CPC, en générale les marges sont confortables...

Heu... lancé une souscription avec emission d&#39;action/part au capital de CPC

putain y a pas a dire, faut trouver une bonne âme pour vous aider.. je m&#39;y met en jouant à l&#39;Euro million  :mrgreen:   (on rigole on rigole... mais faut bien trouver une solution viable dans le temps)

----------


## fruso

etant lecteur provincial le cote plus facile a suivre du bi-mensuel pour nous, desole hein mais c&#39;est un argument totalement foireux   ::|:  

perso 2euros par semaine c&#39;est le chti achat impulsif hebdomadaire pour se marrer

l&#39;absence de rendez vous hebdomadaire et le prix qui connement en bi-mensuel me parait moins attractif et deviendra un achat reflechi et non plus impulsif (mon cerveau fonctionne bizarrement  :mrgreen: ) n&#39;augure rien de bon me concernant en tant que lecteur

decidement les gratuit et internet ont vraiment plombe le secteur de la presse papier
c&#39;est bien malheureux de voir que vous en etes aussi les victimes   ::sad::

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

Bon bah, plus de rituel du mercredi matin. J&#39;ai plus qu&#39;à m&#39;abonner.

----------


## jm1981

pour les abonés, on pourrait avoir une option de recevoir notre CPC à raison d&#39;une moitié par semaine? :mrgreen:

----------


## lanef300

Dites, tant que je peux le recevoir au Canada....
Je mentirais en disant que je suis pas un peu déçu, parce que j&#39;ai pris l&#39;habitude de le recevoir chaque semaine...Mais en disant ça, je dis quelquechose que tout le monde partage, et auquel vous avez évidemment pensé.
J&#39;apprécie aussi le fait que, comme soulignait Casque Noir, le site internet n&#39;est pas la cause principale (je me serais vraiment insurgé pour la peine).
Maintenant je garde confiance et amour dans cette équipe, qui a su faire des choix difficiles pour en arriver à notre Canard favori, et qui en plus s&#39;investit personnellement...
Pour tout ça je leur renouvelle ma confiance!
Par contre j&#39;exige que le ton reste le même hein!!!!
On veut toujours des news débiles, des titres farfelus, du Canard ok?

Et pour le paypal, pensez-y....On est plus nombreux que vous le croyez...
Au pire, je suis 100% d&#39;accord avec Ragondin, des produits dérivés, je prends...
Après c&#39;est vrai que les reliures perso je m&#39;en fichais (mon cpc, je le garde pour chauffer ma cabane au canada!!!) mais si il faut je commande, et puis des trucs cools: un t-shirt ce serait énorme!

Pour conclure mon post chiant, je reste fidèle au poste, tant que vous tiendrez la barre!!!
Bon vent et bonne mer!

----------


## Nonok

:angry2: poule

----------


## NiukNiuk

Heu...
Je viens de le recevoir, ce fameux numero 140, mais le "probleme" c&#39;est que je l&#39;ai reçu en double...
C&#39;est arrivé à d&#39;autres personnes?

----------


## Casque Noir

> etant lecteur provincial le cote plus facile a suivre du bi-mensuel pour nous, desole hein mais c&#39;est un argument totalement foireux   
> 
> perso 2euros par semaine c&#39;est le chti achat impulsif hebdomadaire pour se marrer
> 
> l&#39;absence de rendez vous hebdomadaire et le prix qui connement en bi-mensuel me parait moins attractif et deviendra un achat reflechi et non plus impulsif (mon cerveau fonctionne bizarrement  :mrgreen: ) n&#39;augure rien de bon me concernant en tant que lecteur
> 
> decidement les gratuit et internet ont vraiment plombe le secteur de la presse papier
> c&#39;est bien malheureux de voir que vous en etes aussi les victimes


Tu as raison pour l&#39;achat impulsif, 2 euros étant une petite somme et l&#39;achat sera désormais plus réfléchi. Mais globalement, beaucoup se plaignent aussi que c&#39;est chiant de se déplacer toutes les semaines, d&#39;où le fort taux d&#39;invendus que l&#39;on a en province. L&#39;avenir nous dira si nous avons bien fait ou pas...

----------


## lanef300

Le plus important finalement avec ce canard, c&#39;est que pour la première fois, on a le sentiment que ça marche dans les deux sens: vous nous apportez pas mal de bonne humeur et de plaisir (merde el gringo dans mon dos, ça craint comme situation non?), et en même tant on peut vous faire remonter pas mal de choses...Y&#39;a un vrai contact et une écoute certaine...
Alors comme je disais, à chacun de s&#39;y mettre pour que ça continue encore!

----------


## jm1981

les perspectives de rentabilité du canard sont si mauvaise alors?

vous pouvez dévoilez des infos?

----------


## spyrom

Au dela d&#39;une certaine déception que j&#39;ai déja évoqué j&#39;aimerai ajouter
que si c&#39;est la seule solution (hors compromis avec le ton et/ou la qualité) 
et bien vous avez raison.
Entre bi mensuel et rien, je choisis bi mensuel...

Et il est évident qu&#39;un vote n&#39;aurait servi à rien.
+1 pour les produits dérivés hors reliures.
Parce qu&#39;apres l&#39;avoir lu, le CPC il va ou ?...

Courage les gars.
Et pi merci déja.
Je pense que vous avez compris que l&#39;air de rien, 
vous egayez notre mercredi.
Un vrai travail d&#39;utilité public !

----------


## Casque Noir

> Au dela d&#39;une certaine déception que j&#39;ai déja évoqué j&#39;aimerai ajouter
> que si c&#39;est la seule solution (hors compromis avec le ton et/ou la qualité) 
> et bien vous avez raison.
> Entre bi mensuel et rien, je choisis bi mensuel...
> 
> Et il est évident qu&#39;un vote n&#39;aurait servi à rien.
> +1 pour les produits dérivés hors reliures.
> Parce qu&#39;apres l&#39;avoir lu, le CPC il va ou ?...
> 
> ...


Merci merci, mais bon, arrêtez de nous parler comme si on allait crever, ça va nous porter malheur  ::):  Si on passe bi, c&#39;est justement pour ne pas en arriver là. Alors évidemment, si vous arrêtez de nous acheter comme certains le laisse entendre, bah on arrête de suite hein, on gagnera du temps  :P

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Y&#39;a un vrai contact et une écoute certaine...


Je pense que c&#39;est ça qui donne autant de force à cette communauté, on est loin de l&#39;autisme des mensuels du jeu vidéo qui ne communiquent que par la page du courrier des lecteurs.
Là la rédaction fait de gros efforts pour venr discuter et répondre aux question, du coup la capital confiance explose et c&#39;est la folie au CaC 40, Paris en arrive à appeller Presse Non Stop pour leur demander de...

Enfin bn vous m&#39;avez compris.  ::lol::

----------


## jm1981

> C&#39;est assez paradoxale car le journal ne se porte pas mal rapport à d&#39;autres mags, mais les frais de fabrication sont trop élevés. Pour le reste, non, on ne communique pas sur les chiffres.


c&#39;est qu&#39;on voudrait pas qu&#39;il arrive du mal à canardPC  ::(:

----------


## TheToune

j&#39;ai une idée :
Vous avez essayer la prostitution ?
Je suis sur que certain lecteurs rêve de passer la nuit avec certain d&#39;entre vous et en payerait le prix.

Moi je me contenterai de renouveler mon abonnement ... Dieu sait qu&#39;elle saloperie vous pouvez refiler...

----------


## Paul Verveine

au bout de combien de temps pensez-vous avoir un retour par rapport au changement de distribution ? savoir si vous avez ou non perdu des lecteurs et surtout si c&#39;est plus rentable (ce qui à 99% l&#39;est sans doute) ?

Je ne pense pas que CPC soit sur le point de crever mais si ça vous permet de gagner encore des parts de marché voir de couler joystick et future avec (rêvons un peu), c&#39;est vraiment la bonne décision. Il faut aussi voir que les forumeurs sont une poigné de passioné du magasine et qu&#39;il ne réprésente pas l&#39;ensemble du lectorat.

----------


## Precog01

::(:  

Je serais pas trop content de voir Joystick couler moi... 

Canard PC et lui se complètent pour moi.

----------


## Spartan

> si ça vous permet de gagner encore des parts de marché voir de couler joystick et future avec (révons un peu), c&#39;est vraiment la bonne décision.


Je comprends mal comment on peut prendre plaisir à voir un magazine couler et sa rédaction pointer au chômage, quel que soit le mag et quel que soit l&#39;éditeur...

----------


## Paul Verveine

suite à ces deux réactions je me sens obligé de dire que c&#39;était de l&#39;humour sur cette patrie... (rêvons un peu) le souligne  ::(: 

ce qui est intéressant est de savoir si oui ou non ça leur fait gagner des parts de marché. Joystick subit peut-être aussi la baisse du marché mais il ne faut pas oublier que c&#39;est le premier mag&#39; de jeux vidéo en france et qu&#39;ils ne vont pas disparaître en claquant des doigts, le groupe future est aussi un monstre qui ne va pas couler comme ça.

perso je m&#39;en fous que joystick vive ou pas, je ne le lit pas et ça ne me fait rien que des gens le lise...

----------


## Casque Noir

> au bouit de combien de temps pensez-vous avoir un retour par rapport au changement de distribution ? savoir si vous avez ou non perdu des lecteurs et surtout si c&#39;est plus rentable (ce qui à 99% l&#39;est sans doute) ?
> 
> Je ne pense pas que CPC soit sur le point de crever mais si ça vous permet de gagner encore des parts de marché voir de couler joystick et future avec (rêvons un peu), c&#39;est vraiment la bonne décision. Il faut aussi voir que les forumeurs sont une poigné de passioné du magasine et qu&#39;il ne réprésente pas l&#39;ensemble du lectorat.


Les forumeurs ne sont effectivement pas représentatifs du lectorat, c&#39;est même une minuscule frange.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Si tu nous trouves 1000 lecteurs qui filent 40 euros, c&#39;est jouable


J&#39;ai eu mon 13ème mois, donc je peux donner un peu plus que 40€ !  :;): 

En tout cas, il va me falloir d&#39;autres reliures pour ranger mes papiers car c&#39;est plus classe que les pochettes en plastiques du supermarché ! :P

Je suis même prêt à faire du bénévolat pour vous aider à expédier les reliures, si vous voulez. :mrgreen:
Payable en scoop sur les prochains jeux à sortir !  :;):

----------


## fruso

> il ne faut pas oublier que c&#39;est le premier mag&#39; de jeux vidéo en france


euh si je mate les chiffres de l&#39;ojd : Joystick est loin d&#39;etre le premier on a PS2mag, JVM et PC jeux avant et quand on voit les chiffre de diffusions c&#39;est franchement mediocre

quand a la situation du groupe future elle est loin d&#39;etre au beau fixe puisqu&#39;ils abandonnent pas mal de leur titre presse pour se recentrer sur internet

bref un secteur bien en crise pas de quoi sauter au plafond

je pensais que CPC avait trouve une niche qui les protegerait de ce marasme, cela n&#39;est helas apparemment pas le cas

----------


## Precog01

Monde de merde   ::(:  







Ha ha ha, preum&#39;s

----------


## PrinceGITS

Mais si ça passe bi-mensuel, ça veut dire seulement 2 jeux de mots dans les configs canards, 2 phrases débiles sur la couv&#39; et 2 ours transformés ?

Je crie AU SCANDALE !
Puisque c&#39;est ça j&#39;arrète d&#39;acheter CPC... Ha merde je suis abonné.   ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

jeux vidéo magazine n&#39;est pas uniquement consacré au jeux vidéo PC (j&#39;aurais du mieux préciser) et pc jeux et joystick ont des chiffres qui sont très proches, c&#39;est du pinaillage... et si j&#39;ai bon souvenir à l&#39;époque où je le lisais joystick était bel et bien n°1 !
[fin du hs]

sinon j&#39;espère que vous nous ferez très bientôt (en début d&#39;année 2007) un retour sur ces modifs...

----------


## jm1981

> Les forumeurs ne sont effectivement pas représentatifs du lectorat, c&#39;est même une minuscule frange.


quoi? nous uen frange?  ::o: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Casque Noir

> euh si je mate les chiffres de l&#39;ojd : Joystick est loin d&#39;etre le premier on a PS2mag, JVM et PC jeux avant et quand on voit les chiffre de diffusions c&#39;est franchement mediocre
> 
> quand a la situation du groupe future elle est loin d&#39;etre au beau fixe puisqu&#39;ils abandonnent pas mal de leur titre presse pour se recentrer sur internet
> 
> bref un secteur bien en crise pas de quoi sauter au plafond
> 
> je pensais que CPC avait trouve une niche qui les protegerait de ce marasme, cela n&#39;est helas apparemment pas le cas


Nous sommes malgré tout assez à l&#39;abri de leurs problèmes, notre concept ne dépendant pas autant de la pub. CE qui nous manque, et nous a toujours manqué, c&#39;est le cash. Nous aurions eu au départ l&#39;argent qu&#39;à un Joystick ou un PC jeux pour faire Canard PC, nous serions super rentables depuis car nous aurions pu faire de la promo, lancer plus de produits dérivés, investir dans un second titre, etc... C&#39;est ce qu&#39;à fait Gaming mais en dépensant sans compter.

----------


## jm1981

on a le droit de poser des affiches dans le métro? :mrgreen:

----------


## Salvation

> Nous sommes malgré tout assez à l&#39;abri de leurs problèmes, notre concept ne dépendant pas autant de la pub. CE qui nous manque, et nous a toujours manqué, c&#39;est le cash. Nous aurions eu au départ l&#39;argent qu&#39;à un Joystick ou un PC jeux pour faire Canard PC, nous serions super rentables depuis car nous aurions pu faire de la promo, lancer plus de produits dérivés, investir dans un second titre, etc... C&#39;est ce qu&#39;à fait Gaming mais en dépensant sans compter.


Justement, une ch&#39;tite question comme ca. Pour une boite, le cash vient forcement d&#39;une banque qui vous le prete ? Y&#39;a pas d&#39;autres moyens ? Je parle pas d&#39;entrée en bourse hein, quoique ca aurait de la gueule mais bon. Je sais pas, créer une partie du capital qui pourrait etre racheté par un conglomerat de lecteur ? Gagner au loto, forcer des vieux a vous mettre comme legataire universel... Je sais pas moi !!
L&#39;&#39;équation Cash = Pret = Banques = Rentabilité a Court terme de la boite est t&#39;elle malheureusement incontournable ??

----------


## Biskuit

> quoi? nous uen frange?


Frange... Pas fange !!   ::wacko::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Justement, une ch&#39;tite question comme ca. Pour une boite, le cash vient forcement d&#39;une banque qui vous le prete ? Y&#39;a pas d&#39;autres moyens ? Je parle pas d&#39;entrée en bourse hein, quoique ca aurait de la gueule mais bon. Je sais pas, créer une partie du capital qui pourrait etre racheté par un conglomerat de lecteur ? Gagner au loto, forcer des vieux a vous mettre comme legataire universel... Je sais pas moi !!
> L&#39;&#39;équation Cash = Pret = Banques = Rentabilité a Court terme de la boite est t&#39;elle malheureusement incontournable ??


on peut très bien créer des boites avec un 1€ de capital aujourd&#39;hui...

bon ok, pour monter un mag ça suffit pas...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> un conglomerat de lecteur


+1
J&#39;en serais si jamais c&#39;est possible.

----------


## Cyp

Bon et bien pour ma part je suis très déçu, je me suis abonné y&#39;a quelques mois et l&#39;hebdo c&#39;est vraiment ce qui me plaisait, quelques news et articles sympas à lire toutes les semaines.

Si il yavait un problème de surcharge de travail pour vous, à la limite j&#39;aurais presque préféré moins de contenu en restant sur une parution hebdo. Ou mieux, l&#39;abandon du site qui selon moi peut etre un plus mais ne doit en aucun cas être un moins pour le mag papier.

De plus le prix va baisser en kiosque, et on annonce aux abonnés que "ça ne change rien" car ils recevront 2x plus de contenu 2x moins souvent... Ah oui mais au même prix par contre, désole coco mais fallait pas s&#39;abonner...

Je ne me réabonnerais donc pas, et à 3€80 je n&#39;achèterais que les numéros qui m&#39;intéressent, à savoir avec des tests ou dossiers sur les jeux que j&#39;attends vraiment, là où la formule actuelle me poussait à m&#39;intéresser à d&#39;autres jeux.

Voilà, j&#39;espère tout de même etre un cas isolé, et longue vie au Canard (enfin le mag).

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

bon, les temps comme les oeufs sont durs. Tant que lvmh et compagnie ne viennent pas vous racheter, ça vous laisse de la marge. 
Après se pose la question de l&#39;ambition du mag, et du ton. La blague semble être l&#39;apanage du jeu vidéo, et de nombreux zines en font, avec plus ou moins de succès. Vous êtes le top de la blague, et ça j&#39;aime  ::wub::  . Mais les lecteurs kevinois ils rient de blague de titoff, ce qui peut poser le problème : à être trop bon ne risquez-vous pas d&#39;être incompris, et à vouloir le kevin ne risquez-vous pas de perdre votre niveau? 
Bref, en gros le public de cpc peut-il changer le contenu de cpc, et vice et versa?   ::unsure::  

Bref, ca donne l&#39;impression d&#39;avoir le cul entre deux chaises. Donc si c&#39;est pour dse questions rentabilité, afin de permettre la survie du mag c&#39;est bon, vu les coûts de distrib impression, etc. Mais si c&#39;est pour concurrencer les autres, va falloir aller sur leur terrain, et là ça va signifier une baisse de niveau. Bon voilà c&#39;est sorti. 

N&#39;empêche je continuerai à vous suivre au bout de nos rêves.

----------


## silverglandeur

Je vais y aller de mon petit soutient aussi. Je suis abonné depuis un moment déja, mais je continuerais a vous suivre dans cette nouvelle formule.

+1 aussi pour les produits dérivés (mais ça coute à mettre en place) ou pour une autre forme de soutien. Vous bénéficiez d&#39;une solide communauté, qui je suis sur est prête à donner un peu de soit pour que vive CPC.

Bon courage les gars, on est avec vous  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

C&#39;est pas la première fois que je vois l&#39;idée des produits dérivés débarquer et non pas que je veuille passer pour un rabat-joie ou un gros relou mais j&#39;ai peur que seul une infime partie des lecteurs soient intéressé... Comme je le disais et Casque l&#39;a confirmé nous ne somme qu&#39;une mèche de cheveux à venir sur le forum... Je crois que les produits dérivés sont destinés à une frange encore plus petite et j&#39;ai peur que l&#39;intérêt ne soit que limité pour soutenir réellement le magasine. Ca va intéressé les gros geeks qui traînent sur le forum, qui ne sont pas représentatif de celui-ci, et qui n&#39;est lui même pas représentatif du lectorat...
Combien de personne seraient réellement prêtes à acheter une figurine de leur mag préféré  ::huh:: 
Je me pose moi même la question : oui ça me ferait marrer mais pour le prix d&#39;une figurine (ou autre) est-ce que ça vaut le coût... combien porteraient un t-shirt canard pc   ::blink::  
Les reliures ont elles-même été critiquées pour leur prix (moi y compris même si je compte en prendre) alors qu&#39;elles ont bien plus utiles...
C&#39;est le genre de mesures qui plaît aux plus fan d&#39;entre nous mais qui ne font pas faire un bon à la santé financière d&#39;une entreprise. Le meilleur moyen reste encore de trouver des lecteurs et pour ça je vous serais fidèle. Ainsi soit-il.

----------


## Exekias

D&#39;une part, faire un hebo ça demande beaucoup de travail, d&#39;autre part ça coûte cher. Donc je suis pas trop surpris par la nouvelle. Et quand on voit les difficultés de Future, on comprend que la presse du JV se porte pas bien.

Mais il y a un truc qui m&#39;étonne, c&#39;est le nombre d&#39;invendus en province dont parle Casque noir. Avant d&#39;être abonné, j&#39;avais les pires difficultés à trouver CPC, y compris dans des villes moyennes (Epinal, Nancy). J&#39;imagine que si je ne m&#39;étais pas abonné,j&#39;en serai toujours à avoir un no sur 3.

----------


## Daystrom

Comme disait le Ragondin, pourquoi ne pas monter une association loi 1901.
En integrant des lecteurs et des gens de la redaction dedans. l&#39;avantage c&#39;est que 66% de la somme et déductible des impots.
Sinon une souscription de part de la société et l&#39;ensemble serait coordonnée par l&#39;association des lecteurs actionnaire du Canard.
Sinon pourquoi ne pas mettre en place un espace payant sur le site web.
Je suis sur que si vous resté dans les 2 à 4€ par semaine beaucoup ici ce ferait une joie de payé.
Et si en plus çà peut etre couplé avec la formule d&#39;abonnement classique...
L&#39;autre possibilité serait de proposer en Ligne le Canard.
Je suis sur que cela reviendra toujours moins cher que de le faire imprimer (et puis çà ne prend pas de place donc super WAF compatible).
Ce ne sont que des idées, mais les membres du forum sont un bon terrain d&#39;experimentation, et si vous arriviez a valoriser le site WEB autrement que par la pub, je suis sur que vous serez regardé plus sérieusement par les banques.
Sinon une remarque:
On parle de bimensuel pour une publication sortant tous les 2 mois, bihebdomadaire pour un une publication sortant toute les 2 semaines.

----------


## Cyp

> On parle de bimensuel pour une publication sortant tous les 2 mois


Perdu, ça c&#39;est bimestriel.
Et je ne pense pas trop m&#39;avancer en disant que bihebdomadaire n&#39;existe pas.

----------


## fruso

> Ou mieux, l&#39;abandon du site qui selon moi peut etre un plus mais ne doit en aucun cas être un moins pour le mag papier.


il est clair que pour l&#39;instant le site vous demande de l&#39;investissement et du temps sans aucun retour financier et ca comme choix de diversification c&#39;est plus que moyen economiquement (je me trompe peut etre)

a l&#39;heure actuelle le Gamer est eclectique dans ses gout et ne se contente pas, loin de la, de son PC
vous auriez peut etre mieux fait d&#39;enrichir votre mag papier payant en contenu multi-support plutot que de distiller gratuitement vos bons mot a la populace sur le Web

certain se contente peut etre de ce contenu gratuit et ca ca vous est prejudiciable 

ca me rappelle liberation : site web qui a un franc succes mais quotidien dans la situation que l&#39;on sait

bref ce site a t&#39;il un modele economique viable actuellement ? et si la reponse est non ne faudrait il pas rapidement y remedier ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

> blablabla


l&#39;idée de l&#39;association (surtout que ça permet aux dirigeants d&#39;être payés) je trouve ça pas mal mais il aurait fallu le faire dès le début, c&#39;est pas maintenant juste après l&#39;investissement de matériel.net dans le capital que ça risque de se faire.
Ensuite concernant la diffusion du canard sur le net, il y a déjà eu des topics et même si ça me ferait plaisir de pouvoir le consulter où que je soit, il ne faut pas que cela se fasse uniquement sous cette forme sous peine de perdre la majorité deslecteurs mais ça peut-être une option : soit on là en papier pour un prix X soit en numérique à un prix Y avec Y<X (oui je sais on se croirait en cours de maths  :^_^:  ) Le problème de cette formule pour la rédac&#39; semble venir de la sécurisation pour éviter le piratage... Tu as raison, la marge dégagée sur ce type d&#39;abonnement serait plus forte. Je suis vraiment pour, si ça sortait alors je serais le premier à m&#39;abonner pour avoir un mag au format numérique...

----------


## Aristarque

> Sinon une remarque:
> On parle de bimensuel pour une publication sortant tous les 2 mois, bihebdomadaire pour un une publication sortant toute les 2 semaines.


non on parle de bimestriel pour une publication sortant tous les 2 mois. Bihebdomadaire, c&#39;est 2 fois par semaine.

Par ailleurs, ils ne peuvent pas créer une loi 1901 pour le mag, car comme tu le dis dans ton post, tu intégrerais des "actionnaires". Or, une asso loi 1901 est à but non lucratif. Ou alors, je n&#39;ai pas tout saisis à ton post, ce qui est fort possible. Ce qu&#39;ils peuvent faire en revanche, c&#39;est appeler Roman Abramovich (je sais pus comment ça s&#39;écrit). Cela lui coutera de toute façon moins cher que Chelsea. En plus, il pourra ramener des filles de l&#39;Est. Cool non. Ok je sors  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : Grillé, je suis pas assez rapide

----------


## JoKaL

Edit : Ci-gît un trou du cul prétentieux.

----------


## Daystrom

> non on parle de bimestriel pour une publication sortant tous les 2 mois. Bihebdomadaire, c&#39;est 2 fois par semaine.
> 
> Par ailleurs, ils ne peuvent pas créer une loi 1901 pour le mag, car comme tu le dis dans ton post, tu intégrerais des "actionnaires". Or, une asso loi 1901 est à but non lucratif. Ou alors, je n&#39;ai pas tout saisis à ton post, ce qui est fort possible. Ce qu&#39;ils peuvent faire en revanche, c&#39;est appeler Roman Abramovich (je sais pus comment ça s&#39;écrit). Cela lui coutera de toute façon moins cher que Chelsea. En plus, il pourra ramener des filles de l&#39;Est. Cool non. Ok je sors 
> 
> EDIT : Grillé, je suis pas assez rapide


Autant pour moi j&#39;ai mal lu.
Rien n&#39;interdit une asso loi 1901 de centraliser et coordonnées des actionnaires individuel.
L&#39;avantage un seul interlocuteur et de poids.
Et puis je pense que cela rassurer materiel.net dans le sens ou une base importante de lecteur existe et quel est prete a soutenir son journal.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Récemment le magazine Politis en organisant un appel aux dons, a su amasser suffisamment d&#39;argent auprès de son lectorat pour financer son plan de reprise, non que ses chiffres de vente étaient mauvais au contraire, mais pour assurer un plan de développement indispensable à la survie de leur journal, et ce sans actionnaire.

Peut-être, comme le proposait Ragondin (qui avec un pseudo pareil ne peut être que quelqun de censé   :^_^:   ) serait-il possible d&#39;en appeler à la générosité des lecteurs.

Ou bien en s&#39;inspirant du cas Politis expliqué ci-dessus ; Canard PC (comme le soulignait Casque) ne bénéficiant pas du cash suffisant pour assurer sa promo et pour maintenir l&#39;originalité de sa formule hebdomadaire.

----------


## Paul Verveine

je crois que c&#39;est un peu trop tout ça...
la rédac&#39; n&#39;a pas besoin d&#39;un plan de sauvetage pour donner un coup de fouet : ils font juste ça pour être plus rentable...

----------


## fruso

> Le problème de cette formule pour la rédac&#39; semble venir de la sécurisation pour éviter le piratage...


de toute maniere le piratage du mag existe deja meme sans support electronique ou histoire de securisation, il m&#39;est arrivee de croiser des scans de CPC sur le Web
cela n&#39;atteint pas la proportion d&#39;un mag ou quotidien comme Micro-Hebdo, le monde ou l&#39;equipe mais quand meme...  ::|:  


ajoute a cela la lecture gratuite que certain se font en grande surface du mag 
les lectures multiples rendant le journal impropre a la vente   ::|:  (ca m&#39;est deja arrive de reporter mon achat a cause d&#39;exemplaires restant dechiree ou froissee) et tu te dit que le test d&#39;une edition en format electronique protegee au cout moindre pourrait etre interessant  ::):

----------


## Paul Verveine

> de toute maniere le piratage du mag existe deja meme sans support electronique ou histoire de securisation, il m&#39;est arrivee de croiser des scans de CPC sur le Web
> cela n&#39;atteint pas la proportion d&#39;un mag ou quotidien comme Micro-Hebdo, le monde ou l&#39;equipe mais quand meme...  
> ajoute a cela la lecture gratuite que certain se font en grande surface du mag 
> les lectures multiples rendant le journal impropre a la vente   (ca m&#39;est deja arrive de reporter mon achat a cause d&#39;exemplaires restant dechiree ou froissee) et tu te dit que le test d&#39;une edition en format electronique protegee au cout moindre pourrait etre interessant


je suis pour et j&#39;adhère à tes arguments (qui existaient déjà dans le topic dédié) mais c&#39;est la rédac&#39; qui choisi... la question du piratage est épineuse...

----------


## NitroG42

Moi perso, ca va me manquer de plus avoir mon petit cpc le mercredi, mais bon... les arguments de l&#39;edito mon convaincu, et puis qu&#39;oi qu&#39;il fasse chez cpc j&#39;acheterai quand même !
Sinon, blablablabla.

Pour le piratage, comme le disait je sais plus qui plus haut, moi je préfére lire un mag sur papier, plutot que assis devant un écran qui flashe.
Bof bof -_- .

----------


## Casque Noir

> Bon et bien pour ma part je suis très déçu, je me suis abonné y&#39;a quelques mois et l&#39;hebdo c&#39;est vraiment ce qui me plaisait, quelques news et articles sympas à lire toutes les semaines.
> 
> Si il yavait un problème de surcharge de travail pour vous, à la limite j&#39;aurais presque préféré moins de contenu en restant sur une parution hebdo. Ou mieux, l&#39;abandon du site qui selon moi peut etre un plus mais ne doit en aucun cas être un moins pour le mag papier.
> 
> De plus le prix va baisser en kiosque, et on annonce aux abonnés que "ça ne change rien" car ils recevront 2x plus de contenu 2x moins souvent... Ah oui mais au même prix par contre, désole coco mais fallait pas s&#39;abonner...
> 
> Je ne me réabonnerais donc pas, et à 3€80 je n&#39;achèterais que les numéros qui m&#39;intéressent, à savoir avec des tests ou dossiers sur les jeux que j&#39;attends vraiment, là où la formule actuelle me poussait à m&#39;intéresser à d&#39;autres jeux.
> 
> Voilà, j&#39;espère tout de même etre un cas isolé, et longue vie au Canard (enfin le mag).


Pour les abonnés, c&#39;est un moindre mal puisque vous continuez à faire 20% d&#39;économie sur le prix de vente au numéro. Il n&#39;y a donc pas d&#39;arnaque. Et puis c&#39;est mieux que de ne plus l&#39;avoir du tout non ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Pour le CPC numérique, oui, c&#39;est aussi une solution mais elle nous coupera forcément d&#39;un gros paquet de nos acheteurs et pour le coup, autant faire un jeuvideo.com ou un gamekult...


et pourquoi pas de manière partielle ? seulement pour ceux qui le veulent...

----------


## Getwild

Je fais partie de ceux qui ont quitté la lecture de Joystick au moment du départ de Casque Noir et les autres, et qui n&#39;ont pas eu vent de la création de Canard PC jusqu&#39;il y a peu (août 2006 :/). Donc perso, même si je suis plus qu&#39;heureux d&#39;avoir retrouvé l&#39;équipe (en partie) et son humour (intact  ::wub:: ), ça ne me changera pas vraiment la vie si ça devient bimensuel. Enfin, ce n&#39;est d&#39;ailleurs plus une condition mais une réalité imminente...

A un moment je me suis demandé si j&#39;allais m&#39;abonner, mais pour cause de moyens limite précaires, j&#39;ai préféré pour l&#39;instant n&#39;acheter que le Canard dont le contenu m&#39;intéressait (en mariage avec l&#39;_enchaîné_). Non, pas honte à moi: quand on ne peut pas, on peut pas. Du coup je pourrais dire que la formule à 3.8€ pourrait ne pas convenir à ceux qui, même rares, sont dans mon cas, mais je n&#39;en ferais rien: c&#39;est à la rédaction de décider quelle direction suivre, pas aux lecteurs selon leurs préférences/habitudes/etc. Et puis au fond ça me fera peut-être l&#39;acheter plus souvent, une sorte de deux fois plus de chances, si on y réfléchit bien... Voire m&#39;abonner, pour ne plus réfléchir au prévisible _ça sort quelle semaine? merde, c&#39;est pas celle-ci... _ 

Pour la diffusion en province avec le gars qui n&#39;irait qu&#39;une semaine sur deux (pas trois?) au kiosque, je ne suis pas sûr que ça ne soit plutôt le fait que Canard PC est tout simplement moins connu là-bas, sans dire non plus que CPC est "parisien" au sens large, ça ne me semble pas être le cas.
A vrai dire, pour le contenu en ligne payant (pas une version numérique du mag, mais... autre chose... je ne sais pas moi!) j&#39;ai le même avis que plusieurs ici, à savoir risque (accru) de porte ouverte au piratage  ::(:  Par contre l&#39;addition contenu en ligne payant + mag papier permettrait de résister à long terme aux éventuels soucis (qui je l&#39;espère n&#39;arriveront jamais), sauf si le bimensuel permet à lui seul d&#39;être efficace.

----------


## Casque Noir

> et pourquoi pas de manière partielle ? seulement pour ceux qui le veulent...


On tire CPC à 25 000 exemplaires. Si 1000 lecteurs choisissent cette solution, on tirera à 24 000 ex, soit aucune économie. Non, il faudrait soit arrêter le papier ou pas du tout. Et fournir une version numérique à ceux qui le souhaitent, ça revient à mettre gratuitement CPC sur le net avec le piratage. Et là, encore une fois, je ne vois pas trop l&#39;intérêt face à d&#39;autres sites fournissant la même info gratuitement.

----------


## jm1981

pour les abonnés, et comme je me suis réabonné il y a 2 semaines, c&#39;est un peu dur car les nouvelles formules d&#39;abonnement sont plus avantageuses, non ?

edit : si on investi dans CPC, ça peut être considéré comme un FIP et ainsi avoir une reduction d&#39;impot ?

----------


## SylSquiddy

> il faudrait suffisamment de lecteurs pour que la somme a injecter sous la forme d&#39;actions puisse correspondre à ce que que l&#39;on demanderait à une banque, soit plus de 50 000 euros, soit 50 euros x 1000 lecteurs par exemple.




bon, je suis pas francais mais 50 euro ca va... (alors ils sont ou les 999 autres lecteurs??? :P)

----------


## Casque Noir

> pour les abonnés, et comme je me suis réabonné il y a 2 semaines, c&#39;est un peu dur car les nouvelles formules d&#39;abonnement sont plus avantageuses, non ?
> 
> edit : si on investi dans CPC, ça peut être considéré comme un FIP et ainsi avoir une reduction d&#39;impot ?


Je sais que les dons sont déductibles mais pour un cas comme ça, je sais pas. Et non, l&#39;offre d&#39;abo reste identique. Sauf qu&#39;elle devait augmenté, du coup, elle n&#39;a pas augmenté.

----------


## jm1981

ok  ::):

----------


## Ouaflechien

ben en voila 6 pages de lectures interessantes. bon j&#39;ai une idée je m&#39;abonne et la semaine ou je ne le reçoit pas je l&#39;achéte. cool non.

peut-être une partie du site avec abonnement (comme d&#39;autre le font déjà) avec des services en plus et en parallèle du mag (mais sans le mag) et un abonnement site+mag. pfff l&#39;indépendance ça coute cher quand même.

enfin bref même si vous etes bi je continurai a vous lire, chacun sa vie et sachons respecter les autres.

----------


## Guest

Mon Canard aura plus de pages.
Mon Canard sera moins cher.
Mon Canard permettra à ses rédacteurs de se reposer plus.
Mon Canard sera sûrement plus rentable.

J&#39;adore mon Canard.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Bravo Oni pour ton poème en prose je te mets 10/10 !
 ::ninja::   ::o: ucommentnepasmettre+1:

----------


## Guest

> Bravo Oni pour ton poème en prose je te mets 10/10 !
>  ucommentnepasmettre+1:


Ca restait niveau CM1, hein... Mais j&#39;avais pas envie de me casser le cul non plus. Et puis j&#39;ai bien résumé ma pensée.

----------


## Daystrom

> Maitenant, si l&#39;un ou plusieurs d&#39;entre vous sont prêts à mettre 5000 euros (ou plus) dans la boite, c&#39;est différent. Ils peuvent entrer dans le capital et devenir de vrais administrateurs et récupérer les retombés de leur investissement si Presse Non Stop devient riche un jour.


Si tu es sérieux c&#39;est un truc que j&#39;envisage pour l&#39;année 2007 si je rentre assez d&#39;argent  :B):  .

----------


## brethil

> Sauf que Politis, c&#39;est un mag de militants prêts à tout pour imposer leurs idées.


Stratégie : un numéro spécial de CPC en bundle dans Politis en remplaçant "Jeux vidéos" par "Sous-commandant Marcos". On ajoute un appel à souscription larmoyant, et hop   ::):  .

----------


## lyy

> Comme je le disais aussi, nous y avons pensé : créer une association 1901 qui prend des parts dans la société. Le problème, que c&#39;est l&#39;association qui doit prendre des parts et non les lecteurs. Si ce sont les lecteurs directement(en admettant qu&#39;il en ait 200 ou 300), alors on tombe sous l&#39;appel à l&#39;offre public et c&#39;est très compliqué . Par contre créer une assoc avec les lecteurs, ca fonctionne, mais : 1/ Etant à but non lucrative, l&#39;association ne pourra pas reverser d&#39;argent aux lecteurs. 2/ Pour remplacer une banque, puisqu&#39;à ce jour le mag ne tient que par l&#39;argent perso de ses actionnaires (aucun prêt n&#39;a été contracté), il faudrait suffisamment de lecteurs pour que la somme a injecter sous la forme d&#39;actions puisse correspondre à ce que que l&#39;on demanderait à une banque, soit plus de 50 000 euros, soit 50 euros x 1000 lecteurs par exemple. Le Monde Diplomatique, ou plus récemment Politis a par ce biais levé 1 millions d&#39;euros en 15 jours. Sauf que Politis, c&#39;est un mag de militants prêts à tout pour imposer leurs idées. Dans le cas de Canard PC, on aurait quoi... allez, 200 gars ? Il faudrait que la souscription soit alors de 250 euros. Faut pas rêver. Par contre, c&#39;est surement une bonne idée dans la durée mais à une condition, que les lecteurs ayant souscrits aient une réelle contrepartie sinon ça revient à faire de la donation pure et nous sommes tous d&#39;accord à la rédac pour trouver ça "limite". On a une idée qui va dans ce sens mais c&#39;est pas pour tout de suite, hélas. Maitenant, si l&#39;un ou plusieurs d&#39;entre vous sont prêts à mettre 5000 euros (ou plus) dans la boite, c&#39;est différent. Ils peuvent entrer dans le capital et devenir de vrais administrateurs et récupérer les retombés de leur investissement si Presse Non Stop devient riche un jour 
> 
> Pour le CPC numérique, oui, c&#39;est aussi une solution mais elle nous coupera forcément d&#39;un gros paquet de nos acheteurs et pour le coups, autant faire un jeuvideo.com ou un gamekult...
> Pour les abonnés, c&#39;est un moindre mal puisque vous continuez à faire 20% d&#39;économie sur le prix de vente au numéro. Il n&#39;y a donc pas d&#39;arnaque. Et puis c&#39;est mieux que de ne plus l&#39;avoir du tout non ?


hello casque noir !
et ca se passerait comment pour investir du coup ?
il faut que ce soit par personne physique obligatoirement ? ou morale c&#39;est bon aussi ?
non enfin 5000 Euros ok mais là j&#39;ai pas mon canard pc sous les yeux donc je sais pas à combien est le capital actuellement  ::): 

@++

----------


## Nelfe

J&#39;me rappelle plus de mes cours de droit fiscal de l&#39;année dernière (ça part vite), mais on avait vite étudié le système fiscal des associations loi 1901 et sincèrement, je pense pas que ça soit une bonne idée. Car le fisc est plus rusé que le contribuable et quand il va voir le "détournement de fonction", et ben ils aiment pas trop. 

En plus, au dessus d&#39;un certain seuil de ressource, y&#39;a du lucratif et CPC raquerait sévère   ::(:

----------


## Casque Noir

> J&#39;me rappelle plus de mes cours de droit fiscal de l&#39;année dernière (ça part vite), mais on avait vite étudié le système fiscal des associations loi 1901 et sincèrement, je pense pas que ça soit une bonne idée. Car le fisc est plus rusé que le contribuable et quand il va voir le "détournement de fonction", et ben ils aiment pas trop. 
> 
> En plus, au dessus d&#39;un certain seuil de ressource, y&#39;a du lucratif et CPC raquerait sévère


C&#39;est pour cela que si nous voulons le faire, il faut que l&#39;assoc est un vrai but autre que faire des dons "déguisés". Et c&#39;est justement l&#39;idée sur laquelle on travaille. Dans ce cadre, la fiscalité ne pose aucun soucis.

----------


## Daystrom

çà tombe bien je dois poser pour un fiscaliste, je poserai la question.
En tous cas tiens nous au courant Casque.

----------


## lyy

> 86 400 euros. Cependant,et en admettant que les administrateurs soient d&#39;accord, ça ne serait pas un apport entièrement en capital mais un mélange d&#39;apport et de compte courant. Si on envisageait l&#39;apport par des lecteurs (ou de personnes morales), la part totale cédée ne pourrait être supérieure à 25% du capital actuelle, d&#39;où une partie en compte courant.
> C&#39;est pour cela que si nous voulons le faire, il faut que l&#39;assoc est un vrai but autre que faire des dons "déguisés". Et c&#39;est justement l&#39;idée sur laquelle on travaille. Dans ce cadre, la fiscalité ne pose aucun soucis.


okay
oui tiens nous au courant
au pire si tu vois pas de réponses de ma part sur le forum, faites un article sur canardplus (je lis le site via le rss) ou mail ou autre

parce que ça m&#39;intéresserait de pouvoir filer un coup de main à mes lapinous !

----------


## Timekeeper

Je regretterais le magazine bien fin, je regretterait le rituel du mercredi, mais quand je lit que "_non, l&#39;hebdo n&#39;est pas rentable_, je ne peut plus me plaindre   ::wub::  
Je ne vais pas en ajouter, tout à été dit je crois.

Sauf que je regrette déjà le départ du petit lapin en couverture...





> Mais si ça passe bi-mensuel, ça veut dire seulement 2 jeux de mots dans les configs canards, 2 phrases débiles sur la couv&#39; et 2 ours transformés ?
> 
> Je crie AU SCANDALE !
> Puisque c&#39;est ça j&#39;arrète d&#39;acheter CPC... Ha merde je suis abonné.


Ah ! Alors là, vous n&#39;avez pas le choix : il *FAUT* compenser en faisant revenir le lapin de couverture !  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## SylSquiddy

bon moi aussi je suis intéresse, mais vraiment être étudiant c&#39;est pas facile, alors un don de 5,000 c&#39;est un peu trop. Mais pour le don de 50 avec 999 autres cons je trouve ca pas une tres mauvaise idée.

----------


## Timekeeper

Ca ne me poserait pas de problème non-plus, reste "plus que" 997 personnes.

Non, c&#39;est chaud, mais pourquoi pas lancer un formulaire à remplir, sans envoyer d&#39;argent pour l&#39;instant, mais juste une "promesse de don", comme au Téléthon, juste pour savoir combien seraient vraiment près à le faire ?

----------


## Kernel32

Bon... je sais pas si ca a déjà été dit, j&#39;ai trop la flemme de tout regarder...
mais 2x plus de pages, ok mais 2x moins d&#39;actualité, non ? (si on regarde pas le sit 24/24h)   ::blink::  
et pour les grilles de maitre paul cul... les résultats de nos mots croisés au bout de 5 semaines c&#39;est chaud !
 ::|:

----------


## lanef300

Je persiste à dire que faire appel aux lecteurs, si vraiment ça peut vous aider, c&#39;est à faire...
Parce que regardez, en 1 journée, dix personnes (en gros, moi inclus of course) sont partants pour 50€, je suis sur que vous auriez les sous....

----------


## Ouaflechien

> çà tombe bien je dois poser pour un fiscaliste, je poserai la question.
> ...


franchement je ne préfére même pas savoir en quoi consiste "poser pour un fiscaliste" mais je ne suis pas sur d&#39;aimer.   :^_^:

----------


## Spartan

> Ca ne me poserait pas de problème non-plus, reste "plus que" 997 personnes.


996. Moi aussi je suis pour participer.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> ...Loin de nous l&#39;idée de passer mensuel avec un DVD dedans...


On parie?   ::ninja:: 



Je ne serais pas surpris de lire un jour de votre part ce copier/coller tiré des meilleures (?) pages des "Echos" (ou entendu sur LCI): _il-faut-s&#39;adapter-aux-réalités-économiques-de-notre-temps_, ou autres <strike>conneries</strike> sophismes du même genre.

Ouaïte inde sii...

----------


## Casque Noir

> On parie?  
> Je ne serais pas surpris de lire un jour de votre part ce copier/coller tiré des pages des "Echos" (ou entendu sur LCI): _il-faut-s&#39;adapter-aux-réalités-économiques-de-notre-temps_, ou autres <strike>conneries</strike> sophismes du même genre.
> 
> Ouaïte inde sii...


Mensuel, c&#39;est possible un jour pourquoi pas, si la demande le justifie, mais avec un DVD, certainement pas. Ca sert à rien et ça coûte bonbon

----------


## Threanor

> Je ne serais pas surpris de lire un jour de votre part ce copier/coller tiré des meilleures (?) pages des "Echos" (ou entendu sur LCI): _il-faut-s&#39;adapter-aux-réalités-économiques-de-notre-temps_, ou autres <strike>conneries</strike> sophismes du même genre.
> 
> Ouaïte inde sii..


Et je parie moi que tu es très au courant des réalités économiques concernant Canard PC.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Et je parie moi que tu es très au courant des réalités économiques concernant Canard PC.


il faut être au courant ou y connaitre quelque chose au sujet pour poster sur un forum maintenant?   ::XD::

----------


## Precog01

Pour éviter de débiter des conneries en masse sans doute.   :^_^:  


( Note ce que je dit s&#39;applique a tout les sujets, hein. )

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et je parie moi que tu es très au courant des réalités économiques concernant Canard PC.


Concernant Canard PC non, mais faisant moi-même de la pige pour une revue spécialisée*, j&#39;ai une petite expérience...

_* Je ne dis pas en quoi de crainte d&#39;être "reseté" par O. Boulon (Le Grand)._

----------


## Super Menteur

Bon j&#39;y vais de mon petit mot puisque ca semble être la mode en ce moment.
Pour moi Canard PC, c&#39;est le seul journal qui correspond exactement à ce que je veux lire dans le monde de la presse vidéoludique depuis le rachat de Joy. Loin de moi l&#39;idée de les stigmatiser, je continue d&#39;ailleurs à en acheter parfois mais il faut dire que l&#39;ambiance à viré vers un public pus friqué qu&#39;avant, et moi je suis un sale pauvre contrariant (on se rejoint la non ?).
Canard PC, je l&#39;ai découvert il y a près de deux an par hasard à la gare du Mans et c&#39;était devenu mon rendez-vous hebdomadaire chez ces connards du Relay du Mans (en plus je peux régler quelques comptes). Et cette année avec mon retour à Paris, j&#39;ai pris mon abonnement comme tout le monde et il faut dire que ma carrière de préparationnaire se rapprochant plus de celle d&#39;Omar Boulon que de celle de Bruno Mégret, le "rendez-vous du Mercredi soir" est une petite bouffée de d&#39;évasion régulière.
Alors bon, la formule hebdomadaire, je vais la refretter, surtout que pour moi elle était intimement liée au journal et qu&#39;elle me laisse des souvenirs émus de tous mes vendredis soir dans le TGV depuis deux ans, et puis en ce moment, il faut reconnaitre que je n&#39;ai plus trop le temps de passer sur le site et le forum pour qu&#39;on se raconte des débilités entre amis.
Cependant, c&#39;est pas pour ca que je vais vous laisser bassement tomber, Canard PC, c&#39;est un ilôt dans le monde de la presse vidéoludique bien terne en ce moment qui doit selon moi subsister.Personellement, je pense que si tout ces boulversements cela ne se fait pas au détriment de la qualité du journal, alors il faut vous soutenir simplement en continuant à vous acheter, à défaut pour certains (dont moi) de faire beaucoup plus ; de même je serais surement l&#39;un des premiers à sortir le portefeuille pour acheter quelques produits dérivés bien débiles dans la limite de mes moyens (et puis si c&#39;est un prétexte pour venir vous faire chier à la rédac comme lorsque je suis passé prendre ma reliure en septembre, alors c&#39;est parfait).
Donc finalement que reste t-il ? Une réforme du journal manifestement indispensable et pas forcément souhaithée par tous, mais qui, j&#39;espère, permettra de conserver le ton rédactionnel qui font que Canard PC est une alternative dans le monde de la Presse vidéoludique francaise ; ton qui a d&#39;ailleurs séduit plusieurs de mes amis, comme quoi les gens de bon gout seront toujours la pour vous aider.
Enfin, pour conclure, je vous souhaithe quand même plein de succès avec cette nouvelle formule et vous pourrez partir assurés de mon réabonnement.

----------


## sieg66

Moi j&#39;ai tendance à l&#39;acheter le mardi le canard, comme ça le lendemain j&#39;en ai déjà un autre vu que je suis toujours un peu sur ma faim niveau longueur. C&#39;est parfait.

Ca va être moins cher et en plus comme j&#39;ai tendance à le prendre dès qu&#39;un seul titre m&#39;emballe (et pas si rien ne me dit), ça augmentera les chances que je le prenne (j&#39;en prends 1 sur 2 à 2 sur 3 suivant les saisons, car en plus j&#39;oublie parfois tout bêtement, encore sur le rythme mensuel à l&#39;ancienne).

----------


## Rédé

> ...plus de 50 000 euros, soit 50 euros x 1000 lecteurs par exemple...
> Dans le cas de Canard PC, on aurait quoi... allez, 200 gars ? Il faudrait que la souscription soit alors de 250 euros. Faut pas rêver...


Je me trompe peut-être, mais vous pourriez être surpris de la récolte.
Je dois avoir grosso-modo le même âge que les anciens de Joystick qui m&#39;ont fait découvrir les jeux vidéos et que je lis depuis... pfiou... bien longtemps. J&#39;ai arreté Joy après votre départ, j&#39;ai les CPC depuis le n°1.
Pourquoi ?  Tout simplement parce vous êtes une bande d&#39;abrutis à part qui a osé se lancer dans une aventure risquée. J&#39;ai un boulot qui me saoûle grave mais qui me permet de bien vivre. J&#39;ai fait ce choix contraire au vôtre, et je le regrette parfois. Rien que pour voir l&#39;aventure continuer et soutenir votre pari, je vous lâche 500 Eur quand vous le voulez. 
Et je ne pense pas être le seul prêt à voir son pognon partir en pizza froide et bière tièdasse.
Bref, trouvez une solution asap pour que nous puissions dilapider notre pognon.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

+ 1 à Super Menteur

Bien que la nouvelle formule en mécontente certains, c&#39;est d&#39;autant plus le moment de soutenir notre canard préféré en continuant à l&#39;acheter tout en souhaitant que le ton reste le même (et ya pas de raison qu&#39;il en soit autrement).

Alors ne crions pas au scandale et accueillons cette nouvelle formule avec l&#39;espoir qu&#39;elle perdurera aussi longtemps que possible.


Yeah   :;):

----------


## ZeK

Dommage j&#39;aimais bien la pause canard pc du mercredi. Je vais devoir me trouver un truc à faire un mercredi sur 2.  ::|:   ::sad::  
Mais je me dis que ma pause sera 2x plus longues quand elle vindra...  ::lol::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je me trompe peut-être, mais vous pourriez être surpris de la récolte.
> Je dois avoir grosso-modo le même âge que les anciens de Joystick qui m&#39;ont fait découvrir les jeux vidéos et que je lis depuis... pfiou... bien longtemps. J&#39;ai arreté Joy après votre départ, j&#39;ai les CPC depuis le n°1.
> Pourquoi ?  Tout simplement parce vous êtes une bande d&#39;abrutis à part qui a osé se lancer dans une aventure risquée. J&#39;ai un boulot qui me saoûle grave mais qui me permet de bien vivre. J&#39;ai fait ce choix contraire au vôtre, et je le regrette parfois. Rien que pour voir l&#39;aventure continuer et soutenir votre pari, je vous lâche 500 Eur quand vous le voulez. 
> Et je ne pense pas être le seul prêt à voir son pognon partir en pizza froide et bière tièdasse.
> Bref, trouvez une solution asap pour que nous puissions dilapider notre pognon.


Super sympa, merci pour le soutien. Et merci à Super Menteur aussi, et à tous les autres. Nous allons peut-être faire un sondage, voir ce que l&#39;on pourrait obtenir mais encore une fois, on ne le fera qu&#39;après avoir trouvé un moyen de vous le rendre, ou de le valoriser.

----------


## Akodo

Moi je dis bonne chance aux gens de CPC, je vous suivais du temps de Joystick, et je vous suis toujours ^^
(Ca va faire dans les 7-8 ans maintenant   ::mellow::   ^^)

----------


## Othala

Je suis abonné et je le resterais (toujours en achetant les Hors séries...)  !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Paul Verveine

Voici une explication que casque m&#39;a fourni par mp suite à une petite discussion.





> POur comprendre, il convient d&#39;expliquer comment fonctionne la chose : 
> 
> La rentabilité d&#39;un magazine se fait sur le taux d&#39;invendus. Je m&#39;explique. Imaginons que Toto Jardinage tire 20 000 ex et qu&#39;il vend 5000 ex, soit 75% d&#39;invendus. S&#39;il coûte le même prix que CPC, sur 2 euros, les NMPP reversent disons 0.70 euros (au pif) par no, soit 3500 euros. (on oublie les salaires, les frais de fab etc pour ne parler que des couts de distribution)
> 
> Imaginons que sur un abonné payant son numéro 1.50 euros, la boite gagne 1,10 euros. L&#39;abonné est plus intéressant de 40 cts.
> 
> Imaginons maintenant que 1000 acheteurs en kiosque s&#39;abonnent. Hop, ça fait 1000x40 cts en plus, soit 400 euros de plus par numéro. 
> Sauf que s&#39;il ne se vend plus que 4000 ex en kiosque, ce qui fait grimper le taux d&#39;invendus à 80 %. Dans ce cas, les NMPP reversent plus que 0,50 cts par numéro, soit 20 cts de moins. Le problème, c&#39;est que 4000x20cts, ça fait 800 euros de moins. La perte est de 400 euros.
> Alors tu peux me dire qu&#39;il suffit de baisser le tirage de 20 000 à 18 000 sauf que dans la réalité, c&#39;est un réglage long et compliqué qui peut se traduire par une perte des ventes (moins il y a d&#39;exemplaire d&#39;un titre dans un kiosque et moins il se vend)
> ...


Concernant le passage du milieu, tout repose sur le fait qu&#39;il faut trouver le bon chiffre à l&#39;équation qui permette de gagner des lecteurs en ayant une bonne visibilité (donc risque) tout en ayant peu d&#39;invendus...

La fin ne doit pas non plus dire que tous les abonnés doivent arrêter le leur et foncer en kiosque...  :;): 

Il doit rester un certains nombres d&#39;abonnés qui assurent le "back-up"

----------


## SSkuLL

+1 aux derniers postes. 
Je vous soutiens.  CPC est sûrement le seul journal indépendant (donc objectif?) 
Et je suis prêt à vous aider de mes maigres moyens. 
Même vous donner un coup de main bénévole si nécessaire. (genre emballer les reliures à envoyer aux heureux qui ont pû les commander -hinhinhin- )

N&#39;hésitez pas à lancer une ligne de vêtements "CPC"(je dois me refaire une garde-robe) 

Enfin bref, proposez, mon portefeuille est prêt. (Même si mon banquier me regarde bizarrement).


 :;):

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Super sympa, merci pour le soutien. Et merci à Super Menteur aussi, et à tous les autres. Nous allons peut-être faire un sondage, voir ce que l&#39;on pourrait obtenir mais encore une fois, on ne le fera qu&#39;après avoir trouvé un moyen de vous le rendre, ou de le valoriser.


En ce qui me concerne, pas de méprise, je soutient amplement cette initiative, surtout si cela peut permettre à CPC de vivre encore le plus longtemps possible.
Je tenais simplement à rappeler que parfois les bonnes résolutions finissent par être écrasées sous la botte de la dure réalité.   ::sad::  

Un certain K.M. a dit un jour : "les faits sont têtus"...

----------


## gizmhail

Bonne chance les gars, on vous soutient dans tous les cas, gardez votre style à tous prix   ::wub::  

Pour l&#39;assoc / don / aide à CPC, si on peut vous filer un petit coup de main (50€ me semble encore relativement raisonnable), j&#39;en suis aussi. Si ça se fait, pensez juste à bien marquer en gros quelque part sur le site comment vous aider, car, je l&#39;admet avec honte   ::unsure::  , je ne campe pas beaucoup sur le forum (je n&#39;ai pas encore réussi à inventer le clonage, alors je me retrouve assez overbooké ;-) ).

Edit. : Et pour les goodies, c&#39;est effectivement une bonne idée, je pense qu&#39;on est une pelleté de malade à vouloir ce genre de choses  :mrgreen:

----------


## Erokh

Pour pouvoir aider CPC, j&#39;attends impatiamment la mise en vente du lapin de couly en peluche  :;):

----------


## xarfu

Moi, cet edito, il m&#39;a donné envie de m&#39;abonner.
fini le farfouillage parmis les autres mag pour trouver les 3 CPC cachés ! fini la recherche de la petite monnaie pour pouvoir le payer !

bon c&#39;est vrai, avec ce post je fais que dalle pour faire avancer le débat, mais c&#39;était juste pour assurer l&#39;équipe de mon soutien.

bon courage !

edit : je viens de lire la citation du mp de casque concernant la rentabilité des abonnés
j&#39;aurais dû lire tous les posts avant de balancer le mien...
je pense que je vais quand même m&#39;abonner, en espérant que cette nouvelle formule ramène un max de nouveaux lecteurs
on y croit on y crois !

----------


## aargh27

> Perdu, ça c&#39;est bimestriel.
> Et je ne pense pas trop m&#39;avancer en disant que bihebdomadaire n&#39;existe pas.


Si, ça s&#39;appelle France Football.


Bref, j&#39;ai envie d&#39;écrire à Canard moi aussi. 


J&#39;ai, ce week-end, reçu mes reliures, super jolies, elles s&#39;intègrent parfaitement dans ma bibliothèque blanche Ikéa. Et dessus, un liseret super-classe : Editions Presse non stop. Ca, c&#39;est collector, et je n&#39;ai pas envie que cela le devienne à titre posthume.


Je pousse donc un coup de gueule  : non pas à l&#39;encontre d&#39;une conjoncture économique difficile, qui est là et s&#39;impose, mais aux quelques forumeurs qui trouvent tous les arguments du monde pour exprimer leur mécontentement, certes légitime, mais dont j&#39;espère qu&#39;il n&#39;atteindra pas les rédacteurs.


Canard PC représente vraiement un îlot de connerie que je suis ravi de recevoir toutes les semaines, un truc inestimable qui me permet, pêle-mêle, d&#39;oublier le boulot, me rappeler les jeux auxquels j&#39;ai le moins en moins le temps de jouer et, surtout, un plaisir simple et rare : rigoler sur des dessins de Couly à l&#39;abris des regards. Ce truc inestimable ne coûte que 2 euros par mois. Et le voilà qui baisse, et voilà des gens qui sont prêts à abandonner le mag ! Allez comprendre, et surtout allez les comprendre !


C&#39;est aussi une part d&#39;enfance, aussi idiot que cela puisse paraitre. Casque, je le lisais gamin, et je suis content de  pouvoir continuer à le lire, même si Fish ou Bob Arctor pourraient se sortir les doigts du cul et tester un peu plus, démontrant à Boulon qu&#39;il n&#39;est pas le seul à être au-dessus du lot. 


Quand je traine sur le net, et que, à la lecture de webzines, je suis contraint de rêvasser aux articles de Pom2ter ou de Seb, je sais qu&#39;il n&#39;y a pas trente-six canards dans lesquels je pourrai retrouver cette qualité de texte, où l&#39;analyse est masquée par un humour omniprésent.


Je suis convaincu que les mags de qualité trouveront toujours leur niche, et le seul contre-exemple est Gaming : la faute à un comptable qui devait être artiste-peintre.


Tant que Canard PC sera géré finement, vous pouvez le sortir n&#39;importe comment : tous les jours, toutes les semaines, tous les mois ou tous les six mois (si, ça existe du côté de J-Type) voire même l&#39;imprimer sur du papier cul, je m&#39;en bats les couilles avec des chardons frais.


J&#39;aime l&#39;esprit de la rédaction, j&#39;aime un journal, et non pas le journal sur lequel il est imprimé.

----------


## toto104

<- abonné inside

Perso je suis pour, la formule hebdo je trouve que c&#39;est surtout pour les news, les mensuels qui te filent de vieilles news réchaufées ça me fait tjs rire  ::):  Bon les news c&#39;est tjs marrant avec les titres & les commentaires pertinents et/ou débiles :P Mais canardplus.com amha a plutôt bien pris le relais !

Si ça laisse plus de temps aux rédacteurs de paufiner/ augmenter tests/dossiers/interviews je suis preneur car c&#39;est bien la qualité rédactionnelle de canard pc qui m&#39;a fait accroché.

Bon courage !

PS: Maintenant 2 pages de papier culture ? ça serait cool, j&#39;aime bien  ::):

----------


## j0z

Bah perso, CPC passe en bi-mensuel et ça m&#39;est complètement égal. Ce qui est bon dans ce mag comme chez Joy avant, c&#39;est le ton, Couly, tout ça quoi!! 
Je crois bien que ça pourrait parler de tricot ou, pire de star&#39;ac, je continuerai à lire du moment que c&#39;est toujours aussi déjanté! 
Et puis, si ça leur laisse un peu de répit et que du coup ils sont encore plus débiles, moi je vote pour.

Juste un souhait (c&#39;est nowel après tout), quelques textes de patate (pardon Monsieur Patate) de temps en temps.

----------


## SylSquiddy

monsieur patate?? pas pomme de terre???

----------


## g6pd

C&#39;est vrai que ma première réaction a été la déception en recevant mon CanardPC ce matin (même mes filles étaient tristes pour moi, car ce sont souvent elles qui me l&#39;apportent avec le courrier, et qu&#39;elles savent le plaisir que ça me fait !).

Le départ d&#39;Ivan le Fou m&#39;a bien attristé aussi.

Cela dit, cela permet de se rendre compte à quel point on tient à ce magazine, et cela me fait plaisir de lire tous ces messages intelligents de soutien : on a l&#39;impression de faire partie d&#39;une même famille, qui commence à avoir une longue histoire en commun remontant à Joystick.

Alors d&#39;accord pour un don de 50€ si vous levez une souscription !
Et je pense que s&#39;abonner en masse serait également une bonne idée pour vous soutenir.

Continuez l&#39;aventure !

Sébastien.

----------


## lwan

je ne suis pas d&#39;accord avec la thèse selon laquelle les provinciaux ne se déplacerais que 2 fois par mois au kioske. je sais pas où ils sont allé chercher ça les sondeurs... mais en province aussi les gens achètent leurs journaux TV chaque semaine et leur journal local chaque jour   ::rolleyes::  

ceci étant dit, je ne me sens pas le droit non plus de dire que vous devriez plutôt continuer à cravacher comme des barbares pour notre plaisir à nous.
ceci étant dit 2, je penses que la formule hebdomadaire fait parti du succès de canardpc... en sautant une semaine sur deux, ça ne fait qu&#39;ajouter de la confusion. du coup pour ne pas louper un numéro en me mélangeant les semaines, je vais devoir m&#39;abonner... et une partie du plaisir s&#39;en va avec.
si la prochaine étape (dans *longtemps*) c&#39;est la mag online, ce sera sans moi j&#39;ai beaucoup de mal à payer pour un truc 100% immateriel.

de même je note dans l&#39;édito qu&#39;il est dit que les news instantanés du nouveau site font qu&#39;il n&#39;est plus justifié de faire des news papier chaque semaine : suis-je le seul à n&#39;acheter cpc QUE pour les news, le matos et le mot croisé (j&#39;en ai rien à battre des tests de jeux) ? je suis sur que non mais bon je peux me tromper ! 

enfin bref, c&#39;est pas forcément ce que j&#39;appelerais une bonne nouvelle. qui vivra verra.
bon courage quand même.

----------


## j0z

> monsieur patate?? pas pomme de terre???


Je suis d&#39;une vulgarité parfois......  ::|: 


:Je vote aussi pour la donation:

----------


## KiwiX

La flemme de tout lire.  ::mellow:: 

Une seule remarque : Bonne continuation à vous, les gars.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> ...
> ceci étant dit, je ne me sens pas le droit non plus de dire que vous devriez plutôt continuer à cravacher comme des barbares pour notre plaisir à nous.
> ...


moi si. bande de feignant bossez plus, c&#39;est Sarko votre futur président qui vous le dis.

* courage fuyons     ::ninja::   -->  [ | ]  *

----------


## jofission

Moi j&#39;ai une ptite question. Je sais pas si elle a été posée (jsuis a boulot et j&#39;ai plus de connexion chez moi, alors pas trop le temps de me farcir toutes les pages), mais j&#39;ai reçu une lettre de rappel me prévenant de la fin de mon abonnement.

Et les offres sont celles de la sortie hebdo et non bimensuel du canard.

En tant "qu&#39;ancien abonné", qu&#39;est-ce que ça change pour nous ?
Les tarif seront-ils préférentiels ?

Et si je me réabonne en ligne, mes avantages d&#39;ancien abonné seront ils pris en compte ?

Merchi et bonne continuation, même si j&#39;aimais votre ancienne formule. Mais c&#39;est vrai que le site concurrence trop directement CPC.
M&#39;enfin j&#39;ai hâte de voir à quoi ressemblera la nouvelle formule.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> on ne le fera qu&#39;après avoir trouvé un moyen de vous le rendre, ou de le valoriser.


En même temps, la plupart d&#39;entre nous est prêt à donner pour des sommes raisonnables. 

Pour ma part, 500€ ça serait possible. Il y a juste le WAF qui risque de coincer un peu mais je m&#39;arrangerait...  ::): 

Et puis bon, quand on aime on ne compte pas. :mrgreen:

----------


## Guest

> Et puis bon, quand on aime on ne compte pas les coups.


Ah tu compte surpasser le WAF comme ça?  ::):

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Voici une explication que casque m&#39;a fourni par mp suite à une petite discussion.
> Concernant le passage du milieu, tout repose sur le fait qu&#39;il faut trouver le bon chiffre à l&#39;équation qui permette de gagner des lecteurs en ayant une bonne visibilité (donc risque) tout en ayant peu d&#39;invendus...
> La fin ne doit pas non plus dire que tous les abonnés doivent arrêter le leur et foncer en kiosque...  
> Il doit rester un certains nombres d&#39;abonnés qui assurent le "back-up"


 

Pour compléter la citation de Casque Noir concernant les abonnements, il faut ajouter une chose importante, car l&#39;intérêt des abonnements ne réside pas uniquement dans le bénéfice marginal de chaque numéro : un abonné c&#39;est un lecteur qui fait confiance (rien que ça, déjà, ça fait du bien) en payant un certain nombre de numéros d&#39;avance. Or quand on sait que la gestion de la trésorerie est le casse-tête numéro 1 des petites sociétés comme Presse Non-stop, ça fait même beaucoup de bien.

En clair, Canard PC n&#39;aurait jamais survécu jusqu&#39;ici sans ses abonnés, qui ont permis de passer un cap difficile après un an et demi d&#39;existence, et dont le nombre en constante augmentation est un encouragement permanent pour l&#39;équipe. Après, savoir si un abonné rapporte plus ou moins de sous qu&#39;un acheteur en kiosque, c&#39;est un calcul compliqué et un problème de cuisine interne, finalement pas si important par rapport au geste de confiance que cela représente. Alors si vous voulez offrir un abonnement pour Noël n&#39;hésitez surtout pas hein ? Vous pouvez même prolonger des abonnements par anticipation si vous voulez, on vous arrangera ça :P (écrivez à "abonnements" à canardpc.com).

Canard PC évolue. Certains de ses membres partent pour des aventures différentes, d&#39;autres au contraire rejoignent le bateau. Aujourd&#39;hui, c&#39;est la formule qui va changer (comme un vieux lecteur l&#39;a noté, Joystick a commencé comme hebdo puis est passé rapidement mensuel pour consolider son succès et trouver un équilibre financier) : en trois ans, depuis la naissance du journal (26 novembre 2003 : http://www.canardplus.com/ressources...anardPC_01.zip), le marché a beaucoup changé. Les sites Internet ont pris une ampleur incroyable (voir par exemple : http://www.afjv.com/press0606/060614_gamel...com_himedia.htm) et certains sont aujourd&#39;hui rentables, ce qui n&#39;étaient pas le cas en 2003. Dans le même temps, depuis 2002, la diffusion de la presse papier a périclité : Joystick -33%, PC jeux -9%, Gen4 et Total jeux PC arrêtés. Il y a certes à notre avis un problème de qualité (Canard PC progresse au contraire, c&#39;est le signe que nous n&#39;avons pas complêtement tort), mais surtout une transformation des habitudes très rapide qui a fait par exemple s&#39;écrouler le marché publicitaire pour la presse papier.

Il est temps de s&#39;adapter et pour nous, vous proposer une offre combinée "Canard PC + Canardplus.com" plutôt qu&#39;un journal seul, cela fait parti de cette adaptation et cela demande de revoir un peu ce que Canard PC peut offrir.

Il nous a semblé que la solution la plus intelligente était d&#39;étoffer Canard PC et d&#39;essayer de le recentrer peu à peu sur des articles plus costauds, que le rythme hebdo permet difficilement. En développant parallèlement le site internet avec de nombreux services utiles aux joueurs (que vous verrez apparaître petit à petit dans les mois qui viennent), nous espérons que la communauté constituée autour de Canard PC y gagnera et se renforcera. 

Ce n&#39;est pas "une petite mort" pour Canard PC, c&#39;est au contraire une refondation avec au final un journal plus riche, et un ensemble web+papier qui n&#39;aura pas d&#39;équivalent.

Alors c&#39;est vrai que c&#39;est un projet très ambitieux pour nous, et que nous avons besoin de l&#39;aide de tous et notamment de votre soutien renouvelé pour que l&#39;esprit et le ton que nous prônons perdurent, et contaminent à terme la terre entière.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> *trop long pour un quote*


Comme quoi Ivan n&#39;est jamais loin !  :;): 
En tout cas vivement que l&#39;on puisse vous soutenir !

----------


## Ukail

> Pour compléter la citation de Casque Noir concernant les abonnements, il faut ajouter une chose importante, car l&#39;intérêt des abonnements ne réside pas uniquement dans le bénéfice marginal de chaque numéro : un abonné c&#39;est un lecteur qui fait confiance


Et j&#39;entends bien à ce que notre partenariat à moi et mon Canard PC se poursuive comme ça !
Preuve : j&#39;ai un tout petit numéro d&#39;abonné, j&#39;aurai pu prendre 2 x 6 mois la première fois (parce que bon on sait jamais hein) mais j&#39;ai préféré (sans hésiter) pour la raison qu&#39;avance Ivan, prendre un an.

On en était ou déjà... 996 ? bon 995 alors. 994. parce que je prends la part du voisin. 993 même, j&#39;aime pas les demi-mesures, et plus si affinité !

Longue vie !

Ukail

----------


## lyy

> Pour compléter la citation de Casque Noir concernant les abonnements, il faut ajouter une chose importante, car l&#39;intérêt des abonnements ne réside pas uniquement dans le bénéfice marginal de chaque numéro : un abonné c&#39;est un lecteur qui fait confiance (rien que ça, déjà, ça fait du bien) en payant un certain nombre de numéros d&#39;avance. Or quand on sait que la gestion de la trésorerie est le casse-tête numéro 1 des petites sociétés comme Presse Non-stop, ça fait même beaucoup de bien.
> 
> En clair, Canard PC n&#39;aurait jamais survécu jusqu&#39;ici sans ses abonnés, qui ont permis de passer un cap difficile après un an et demi d&#39;existence, et dont le nombre en constante augmentation est un encouragement permanent pour l&#39;équipe. Après, savoir si un abonné rapporte plus ou moins de sous qu&#39;un acheteur en kiosque, c&#39;est un calcul compliqué et un problème de cuisine interne, finalement pas si important par rapport au geste de confiance que cela représente. Alors si vous voulez offrir un abonnement pour Noël n&#39;hésitez surtout pas hein ? Vous pouvez même prolonger des abonnements par anticipation si vous voulez, on vous arrangera ça :P (écrivez à "abonnements" à canardpc.com).
> 
> Canard PC évolue. Certains de ses membres partent pour des aventures différentes, d&#39;autres au contraire rejoignent le bateau. Aujourd&#39;hui, c&#39;est la formule qui va changer (comme un vieux lecteur l&#39;a noté, Joystick a commencé comme hebdo puis est passé rapidement mensuel pour consolider son succès et trouver un équilibre financier) : en trois ans, depuis la naissance du journal (26 novembre 2003 : http://www.canardplus.com/ressources...anardPC_01.zip), le marché a beaucoup changé. Les sites Internet ont pris une ampleur incroyable (voir par exemple : http://www.afjv.com/press0606/060614_gamel...com_himedia.htm) et certains sont aujourd&#39;hui rentables, ce qui n&#39;étaient pas le cas en 2003. Dans le même temps, depuis 2002, la diffusion de la presse papier a périclité : Joystick -33%, PC jeux -9%, Gen4 et Total jeux PC arrêtés. Il y a certes à notre avis un problème de qualité (Canard PC progresse au contraire, c&#39;est le signe que nous n&#39;avons pas complêtement tort), mais surtout une transformation des habitudes très rapide qui a fait par exemple s&#39;écrouler le marché publicitaire pour la presse papier.
> 
> Il est temps de s&#39;adapter et pour nous, vous proposer une offre combinée "Canard PC + Canardplus.com" plutôt qu&#39;un journal seul, cela fait parti de cette adaptation et cela demande de revoir un peu ce que Canard PC peut offrir.
> 
> Il nous a semblé que la solution la plus intelligente était d&#39;étoffer Canard PC et d&#39;essayer de le recentrer peu à peu sur des articles plus costauds, que le rythme hebdo permet difficilement. En développant parallèlement le site internet avec de nombreux services utiles aux joueurs (que vous verrez apparaître petit à petit dans les mois qui viennent), nous espérons que la communauté constituée autour de Canard PC y gagnera et se renforcera. 
> ...


tou est fou !
Enfin bon, au final on comprend tous tres bien le climat qui pèse sur la presse en général, et vidéoludique en particulier (tout du moins, je l&#39;espère).
Tu parles ici d&#39;un duo canardpc+canardplus et des nouveaux services en développement. Besoin d&#39;un coup de main ? Tu ne trouves pas que le site aurait besoin d&#39;un petit boost aussi niveau référencement (naturel, pas payant) ? Ayant déjà proposé mon aide hier à Casque Noir pour chercher des idées coté finance, là je réitère ma proposition mais niveau dev/web, si vous avez besoin de quelqu&#39;un pour faire quelquechose pendant 1 mois ou 2, en tant que fidèle abonné de la première heure, je veux bien filer un coup de main, meme s&#39;il faut que je mette mes presta clients entre parenthèses pendant 1 mois ou 2 pour vous aider là dessus.

Mais gna veut pas voar mon Canard mourirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!

----------


## Anax

en parlant d&#39;abonnment, le prix pour 1 an pour la belgique est-il tj de 79 euro ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> en parlant d&#39;abonnment, le prix pour 1 an pour la belgique est-il tj de 79 euro ?


casque me rectifiera si j&#39;ai tort, mais je ne crois pas que les prix d&#39;abonnement aient changé pour le moment. Le mieux c&#39;est d&#39;aller voir sur le site canardpc.com :

http://www.canardpc.com/choix_pays.php5?type=1

----------


## Biskuit

Allez voir Marc Andersen, demandez lui de remonter
la folle aventure de *Joystick Hebdo* !!  :P 
Sur un malentendu, ça pourrait marcher !!!   :;):

----------


## Logan

Moi, pour apporter ma petite pierre à l&#39;édifice, je dirai juste :

+ 50 €


Voilà, hop, au suivant.

----------


## Laglouche

Je vous apporte tout mon soutien et je m&#39;abonne pour la peine.

----------


## Murray

Abonné je suis, abonné je resterai !   :;):  

Et je suis aussi le mouvement de l&#39;aide financière sous forme de produits dérivés avec des lapins partout !   ::lol::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si le 20 décembre, c&#39;est un numéro double spécial fin d&#39;année, quand débute le cylce bimensuel ? Le 1er ou le 15 ?

----------


## lyy

> Si le 20 décembre, c&#39;est un numéro double spécial fin d&#39;année, quand débute le cylce bimensuel ? Le 1er ou le 15 ?


mi-janvier il me semble

----------


## Gimmefioul

Bonjour à toute l&#39;équipe de CPC, c&#39;est mon premier message sur ce forum.

Je souhaite une longue vie au Canard, j&#39;espère que la "nouvelle formule" vous apportera les résultats nécéssaires au dévellopement de Presse Non Stop et de tous vos projets.

J&#39;ajoute également que vous pouvez compter sur moi pour un coup de main financier et pour le renouvellement de mon abonnement ad vitam aeternam !   :;):  

Etant moi même à la tête d&#39;une association de loi 1901 qui propose un combiné mag+site je sais combien il est difficile de garder la tête hors de l&#39;eau, alors laissez moi juste vous dire une chose : Vous faites du super boulot et ce depuis longtemps, continuez ! Canard PC doit exister peu importe la formule (enfin bon on se comprend hein).

----------


## Paul Verveine

c&#39;est marqué dans le dernier canard...

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Si le 20 décembre, c&#39;est un numéro double spécial fin d&#39;année, quand débute le cylce bimensuel ? Le 1er ou le 15 ?


le 15 janvier comme indiqué dans l&#39;édito (il me semble), donc le numéro de décembre est le dernier numéro ancienne formule (enfin plus ou moin, disons qu&#39;il sortira une semaine après le précédent.

juste une question (sérieuse pour changer) quand même car j&#39;ai un doute, vous préferez des abonnés ou des lecteurs kiosque? c&#39;est pour savoir si je me décide enfin à m&#39;abonner ou pas. mais bon je reste fidéle.

----------


## O.Boulon

On va bientôt faire une annonce très intéressante à ce sujet.

Je vous propose d&#39;attendre quelques jours avant de vous abonner. Ca pourrait vous plaire...

----------


## Anax

oki merci ^^

----------


## PrinceGITS

Argh ! Presque un mois sans CPC ! Autant se pendre (Gana si tu n&#39;as plus besoin de la corde de la news du classement français, il faut que je l&#39;utilise une 2ème fois :P ).

En repartant sur les question sérieuses, j&#39;en déduis donc que les numéros double qui vous permettent de prendre des vacances (été et fin d&#39;année) seront donc "mensuels". J&#39;ai tord ?


@ Boulon : Et si on est déjà abonné ? On peut se réabonner avant échance pour en profiter ? :mrgreen:

----------


## Castor

Rhaaa O.Boulon il sait créer un suspense digne des secondes finales d`un épisode de Prison Break !  :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> secondes finales d`un épisode de Prison Break !


J&#39;aurais dis d&#39;un match de catch mexicain...   ::):

----------


## lanef300

Clair, surtout que je veux profiter d&#39;un réabonnement pour filer un peu plus de sous à mon canard, et faire changer mon adresse pour ma future adresse au pays des caribous volants et du sirop d&#39;érable....

----------


## TeHell

Bah, moi je ne l&#39;ai pas encore acheté., pas eu le temps.
En effet, je ne le trouve plus dans ma Presse habituelle dans laquelle ils ne le reçoivent plus (Montrouge). Par contre ils ont toujours les Hors-Séries. ..??
Ca ne m&#39;empêche pas d&#39;acheter mon CPC toutes les semaines, mais je dois pas mal naviguer pour le trouver.
Je ne pense pas encore avoir raté un seul numéro depuis que j&#39;achète (numéro 42-43 je crois), ni un Hors Série et je les ais tous gardés. D&#39;ailleurs j&#39;ai ressortit le premier HS matos lors de la sortie du dernier... quelle évolution ^^.

Bon, tout ça c&#39;est pour dire, que moi aussi je vais continuer à acheter mon (moins petit) CPC 2 fois par mois (je risque d&#39;oublier certains numéros par contre....) toutes les 2 semaines, on a le temps d&#39;oublier quelle semaine on est... faut acheter, pas acheter.....
Par contre, j&#39;espère qu&#39;on aura des mots croisés à chaque fois (le sudoku c&#39;est pas mon truc!).

Je n&#39;ai pas encore ce fameux numéro (ce soir peut être) mais j&#39;ai hate de le lire. Je vais également essayer de trouver le numéro de décembre de Background en passant (j&#39;aime bien les mags difficile à trouver par chez moi ^^).


A++ vous tous.  ::lol::

----------


## Ragondin

Juste pour rebondir sur le fait de ne pas trouver Canard PC.

J&#39;ai lu dans le Challenges d&#39;aujourd&#39;hui que les NMPP (donc le convoyeur/distributeur de CPC dans les Kiosques) allait mettre en place un site Internet  à partir du 18 Décembre afin de pouvoir trouver je cite:
_
"... un site grand public: il indiquera dans quel point de vente trouver tel ou tel des 3600 titres de presse(quotidiens étrangers, magazines très pointus...) distribués dans son réseau."_


Donc on va pouvoir trouver la liste des points de vente à partir de leurs site   :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Donc on va pouvoir trouver la liste des points de vente à partir de leurs site


Merde ils vont rafler tous les points d&#39;XP de l&#39;opération Overkiosques !   ::ninja::

----------


## Hillz

> Mensuel, c&#39;est possible un jour pourquoi pas, si la demande le justifie, mais avec un DVD, certainement pas. Ca sert à rien et ça coûte bonbon


Ah! Ca me rappelle qu&#39;il y a 1 an, j&#39;avais envoyé un email à la rédac de Joy (que je continue à lire) pour leur dire que leur DVD ça servait plus à grand chose (rapport à l&#39;Internet multimédia haut-débit tout ça). Jamais eu de réponse, jamais paru dans le courrier des lecteurs... Oh, je sais qu&#39;il y avait certainement des centaines de mails plus intéressant que le mien, mais ça m&#39;avait quand même conforté dans mon idée.
Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à le penser   :;):  

Bref, un peu déçu que le mag&#39; ne soit plus hebdo, mais l&#39;idée de proposer une offre nouvelle mag+site internet me paraît intéressante ou tout du moins innovante. Et ça, j&#39;aime! Bon courage à vous   ::lol::

----------


## Ouaflechien

> On va bientôt faire une annonce très intéressante à ce sujet.
> 
> Je vous propose d&#39;attendre quelques jours avant de vous abonner. Ca pourrait vous plaire...


pas de problème, je comptai le faire après le dernier numéro de 2006. j&#39;attend donc.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Ah! Ca me rappelle qu&#39;il y a 1 an, j&#39;avais envoyé un email à la rédac de Joy (que je continue à lire) pour leur dire que leur DVD ça servait plus à grand chose (rapport à l&#39;Internet multimédia haut-débit tout ça). Jamais eu de réponse, jamais paru dans le courrier des lecteurs... Oh, je sais qu&#39;il y avait certainement des centaines de mails plus intéressant que le mien, mais ça m&#39;avait quand même conforté dans mon idée.
> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à le penser


 

Tu es mauvaise langue. Chez Future, ils sont convaincus que le DVD-rom de Joystick ne sert à rien, la preuve, ils l&#39;ont remplacé par des CD-Rom...

----------


## SetaSensei

> Tu es mauvaise langue. Chez Future, ils sont convaincus que le DVD-rom de Joystick ne sert à rien, la preuve, ils l&#39;ont remplacé par des CD-Rom...


Comment ça putise chez CPC   ::mellow::

----------


## Logan

> Tu es mauvaise langue. Chez Future, ils sont convaincus que le DVD-rom de Joystick ne sert à rien, la preuve, ils l&#39;ont remplacé par des CD-Rom...


Heu .... Loin de moi l&#39;idée de mettre en doute ta parole de grand maître, mais Joy ne sort pas les 2 versions, CD ou DVD ?

----------


## Ash

Non, plus maintenant

----------


## Biskuit

> Heu .... Loin de moi l&#39;idée de mettre en doute ta parole de grand maître, mais Joy ne sort pas les 2 versions, CD ou DVD ?


Tu dois confondre avec PC Jeux et leurs supports remplis de vent !!   ::rolleyes::  
( mode putize ON )

----------


## Ash

Non, avant il y avait les deux supports au choix, mais pour d&#39;obscures raisons de coûts, ils n&#39;ont gardé que le support CD

----------


## Precog01

> d&#39;obscures raisons de coûts, ils n&#39;ont gardé que le support CD


C&#39;est parce qu&#39;ils sont passé a la formule un jeu gratos par mois, cela coutait trop cher d&#39;avoir et la version DVD et le jeu en même temps.

----------


## Ash

Ah ok   :;):  

En tout cas, je suis un grand adepte du jeu gratos. J&#39;ai quand même pu avoir le plaisir de rejouer à Morrowind, Beyond good and evil, quelques RTS assez sympas, etc.

----------


## Nono

Un nabot ne ment jamais !

Blague carambar mise a part, 2007 m&#39;a l&#39;air à vue de nez d&#39;etre une année hyper prometteuse, je vais peut-être me laisser tenter... reliure offerte ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Non, avant il y avait les deux supports au choix, mais pour d&#39;obscures raisons de coûts, ils n&#39;ont gardé que le support CD


C&#39;est trop la classe le CD, on peut presque y mettre une démo entière... je propose qu&#39;ils reviennent à la disquette puisque la mode du jeu vidéo est à la nostalgie

----------


## Ash

Ben en tout cas ça me permet de caser des jeux pas gourmands sur mon portable à trois francs six sous...

----------


## jm1981

> C&#39;est trop la classe le CD, on peut presque y mettre une démo entière... je propose qu&#39;ils reviennent à la disquette puisque la mode du jeu vidéo est à la nostalgie


 :mrgreen: 
ça tranche 

 ::wub::

----------


## Super Menteur

> C&#39;est trop la classe le CD, on peut presque y mettre une démo entière... je propose qu&#39;ils reviennent à la disquette puisque la mode du jeu vidéo est à la nostalgie


 Une chose est sure en tout cas, ton nouveau projet "top sicrète" n&#39;est apparament pas de re-rejoindre la rédaction de Joystick  :P .

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Pourtant depuis le départ de Caf&#39; ça fait deux numéros qu&#39;ils bouclent sans rédacteur en chef ...

Apparemment ils sont capables de s&#39;auto-gérer.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, non, ils ont bien un rédac&#39;chef "Temporaire"...

----------


## Samos

> Non, non, ils ont bien un rédac&#39;chef "Temporaire"...


et surement payé comme un rédacteur, travaillant 2 fois plus et qui sera temporaire pendant, pfiou...., longtemps

----------


## Ouaflechien

> C&#39;est trop la classe le CD, on peut presque y mettre une démo entière... je propose qu&#39;ils reviennent à la disquette puisque la mode du jeu vidéo est à la nostalgie


alors Ivan est de retour mais c&#39;est uniquement pour faire la langue de pute.  :P 

sinon peut être un jeu en cartes perforés ca doit être pas mal.

----------


## Coriolano

Bon juste un mot de soutien. Je vous aime les gars, continuez.  ::lol::   ::lol::  

Beaucoup dise que vous etes uniques dans la presse vidéoludique mais ca va un peu plus loin car meme au niveau de la presse en générale vous êtes plutot rare : un magazine indépendant, non soumis au dictat des annonceurs en france actuellement ca ne cours pas les rues, ni les campagnes d&#39;ailleurs. Bon vous n&#39;êtes pas encore le vrai Canard totalement libere de la publicité mais y&#39;a de l&#39;idée.

Et j&#39;ai cru comprendre que dans votre modèle économique ce n&#39;est pas la pub qui est au coeurs du système mais les lecteurs. Et rien que pour ca chapeau car c&#39;est pas franchement la mode même si ca me semble nettemetn plus sein (toujours rapport à l&#39;indépendance tout ca tout ca)

Même si j&#39;aimai bien le ryhtme hebdo je continuerai tranquille avec la formule bimensuelle car je suis plus attaché au ton, aux tests certifiés "non vendu à l&#39;éditeur" et patati et patata qu&#39;au rythme de parution. Surtout que l&#39;idée d&#39;avoir des articles de fond et des dossiers plus fouillé j&#39;ai rien contre du tout. Plutot le contraire.

D&#39;ailleurs je crois meme que je vais m&#39;abonner pour vous soutenir. Et ca sera mon premier abonnement a un magajiine en 32 ans. En effet je consomme beaucoup de presse mais j&#39;ai toujours voulu etre libre d&#39;acheter ou pas un numéro. Mais si ca peut vous aidez et me permettre de continuez a vous lire je vais revoir mes positions.

Je vais suivre le conseil du Boulon et attendre vos nouvelles zoffres.

----------


## Guest

> Comment ça putise chez CPC


C&#39;est comme ça qu&#39;on les aime  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ahah, enfin une offre d&#39;abonnement avec t-shirt Couly, reliure signée de TOUTE l&#39;équipe (y compris les anciens qui se barrent sans dire au revoir :P ), tasse à café Gringo, processeur tarace et contrebasse Boulon en cadeau ?!

----------


## Guest

> Ahah, enfin une offre d&#39;abonnement avec t-shirt Couly, reliure signée de TOUTE l&#39;équipe (y compris les anciens qui se barrent sans dire au revoir :P ), tasse à café Gringo, processeur tarace et contrebasse Boulon en cadeau ?!


J&#39;aurais plutôt dit verre à whisky Gringo et casque de moto Ta Race. Mais c&#39;est un avis qui n&#39;engage que moi.
Et un poster de soi fait par Couly tant qu&#39;on y est.

----------


## Hillz

> Tu es mauvaise langue. Chez Future, ils sont convaincus que le DVD-rom de Joystick ne sert à rien, la preuve, ils l&#39;ont remplacé par des CD-Rom...


AH!! Le plus drôle, c&#39;est que je ne m&#39;en étais même pas rendu compte alors que je suis abonné   ::XD::  

Comme quoi, ça fait un bon bout de temps que je ne les regarde plus leurs galettes...

----------


## Ouaflechien

> AH!! Le plus drôle, c&#39;est que je ne m&#39;en étais même pas rendu compte alors que je suis abonné   
> 
> Comme quoi, ça fait un bon bout de temps que je ne les regarde plus leurs galettes...


faites gaffe il y a un espion parmis nous.

----------


## Ash

> Non, non, ils ont bien un rédac&#39;chef "Temporaire"...


Doit-on en conclure que vous avez gardé des rapports ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non. Et on ne comprend pas en quoi ça vous fait fantasmer.

Revenons au sujet...

----------


## Timekeeper

> de même je note dans l&#39;édito qu&#39;il est dit que les news instantanés du nouveau site font qu&#39;il n&#39;est plus justifié de faire des news papier chaque semaine : suis-je le seul à n&#39;acheter cpc QUE pour les news, le matos et le mot croisé (j&#39;en ai rien à battre des tests de jeux) ? je suis sur que non mais bon je peux me tromper !


Sans aller jusque là, les tests de jeux étant aussi drôles et plaisant à lire que le reste même quand le jeu ne m&#39;intéresse pas, il est vrai que je lit le CPC en plusieurs étapes.

En premier, et pas forcément dans cet ordre, selon mon humeur :
 - les news
 - le bandeau de news en haut des pages
 - les dessins de Couly d&#39;une traite quand ils se suivent.
 - téléchargements (oui, j&#39;adore, je découvres des trucs, et c&#39;est en quelque sorte "certifié par CPC")
 - mots croisés (à bat les Sudoku, y&#39;en à partout, et surtout sur ma DS !)
 - l&#39;ours
_(Enfin après la citation de couverture, et feu le dessin de couverture, bien sûr ça c&#39;est dès l&#39;achat)_


Ensuite le reste du magazine.

Et en dernier, tout dernier :
 - les tests.
Mais comme je l&#39;ai dit, ils sont tout aussi géniaux, c&#39;est juste qu&#39;ils prennent plus de temps à lire, et qu&#39;ils demandent plus de concentration, je les réserve pour les toilettes par exemple  ::lol::  





PS : j&#39;ai un Mac. Et pas encore à puce Intel. Mon PC à 9 ans, et se nourri Pentium II à 233 Mhz.
Mais, ancien lecteur occasionnel de Joystick (sur la plage l&#39;été, entre un Joypad et un Console +, _,oh j&#39;oublie le Journal de Mickey_), CPC est suffisamment intéressant et amusant pour me garder depuis son n° 1. 
Même les hors-série matos, grâce aux-quels je me tient au courant des nouveaux courants (le SATA n&#39;existait pas quand j&#39;était sur PC).

----------


## Ash

> Non. Et on ne comprend pas en quoi ça vous fait fantasmer.
> 
> Revenons au sujet...


Fantasmer ? Je vois pas le rapport...

----------


## O.Boulon

Cette question revient sans cesse...

----------


## Guest

> Cette question revient sans cesse...


Ben en fait les gens dans leur tête sont attachés au nom "Joystick", c&#39;est pour ça... Le nom en lui même a toujours la superbe des anciens temps, et donc ça en fait rêver. 
N&#39;empêche au chat y en a eu plein des questions du genre, ouais. Serait temps de comprendre que la page est tournée.

----------


## Kyn

Moi aussi j&#39;veux soutenir! Moi aussi j&#39;veux soutenir!

Bon alors :
- y&#39;a une faute dans les news
- il suffisait de licencier plutôt que de passer bimensuel
 ::XD::  

Passé ce soutien, je tenais à dire que c&#39;est CPC qui m&#39;a fait renouer avec les magazines de JV, a fortiori parce que c&#39;est le seul que je lis, mais surtout parce qu&#39;il m&#39;apporte le subtil équilibre entre news et humour décalé. Qu&#39;il est bon d&#39;avoir la sensation de parler le même langage qu&#39;avec les gens qui font le canard, de se comprendre sur des blagues pas évidentes au "commun des lecteurs mortels" (les "autres", les "différents"), de la même manière qu&#39;avec les lecteurs que l&#39;on retrouve sur ce forum. C&#39;est d&#39;ailleurs, en réalité, la seule raison pour laquelle j&#39;achète le mag, puisque les news je les lis quotidiennement sur le net. Vous pourriez passer en formule annuelle à 40 euros avec des infos congelées je m&#39;en fous, du moment que vous les racontez aussi bien.

Parce que franchement la news du stylet DS plaqué or baclée en 5 lignes mais enrobée dans 31, ça commence à se voir...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tonton-thon

Bon pour ma part, CPC reçu aujourd&#39;hui, ce qui explique mon avis tardif.

Je vais faire rapide, parce que sinon je suis capable de faire un roman...

Apres lecture de l&#39;édito et donc passage au bi-mensuel, et lecture du sujet, je suis de tout coeur avec ce &#39;nouvel élan&#39;, qui je l&#39;espère, permettra de faire connaître encore mieux le mag.
S&#39;il faut passer par là, aucun souci, vous savez de toute façon que vous ne pouviez pas continuer de cette manière. Et si le mag peut rester plus longtemps dans les kiosques, et que tout ça porte ses fruits, j&#39;en serais parmi les plus heureux ( apres vous forcément hein   ::ninja::   ).

S&#39;il faut faire une donation ( y a une loi Sarko à ce sujet, mais bon, c&#39;est 50 000 €? Ah bah désolé, je les ai pas... :P tant pis, c&#39;est l&#39;intention qui compte ) , comme il était suggéré 1000 x 40 ou 50 €, bah, je peux le dire, ça me poserait aucun souci, sans demander quoique ce soit en retour, si ce n&#39;est retrouver tous les mercredis mon CPC dans ma boîte aux lettres ^^

Aujourd&#39;hui, j&#39;ai beau être resté abonné à Joy, PC Jeux, il est vrai que le net a fait ( et fait encore et toujours) beaucoup de mal à la presse en général ( sans oublier la politique de Future, mais ne réouvrons pas une plaie). Quel mag aujourd&#39;hui peut se vanter d&#39;avoir non seulement une clientèle fidèle, et un site qui fonctionne bien? ( en terme de fréquentation, de navigation...ça va , j&#39;ai connu pire !! ), mais qui peine quand même parce que la loi du marché est la plus forte? 
Sans conteste, vous êtes un rayon de soleil dans le paysage de la presse JV. Et dire qu&#39;il y a des daubes qui se vendent encore... ( jv.mag par exemple).

J&#39;étais abonné à GEN4 PC => Mouru
J&#39;ai conservé mon abo à Joy car je les ai depuis le 1er, et je reste fidèle, et pourtant depuis que vous êtes parti, c&#39;est clair que c&#39;est plus pareil. PC Jeux risque d&#39;être le prochain sur ma liste de désabonnement, je fais du tri...
Mais je conserve mon CPC, nouvelle formule ( ou non d&#39;ailleurs, pour moi ça n&#39;aurait rien changé non plus), j&#39;aime ce mag. Alors si cette décision peut vous permettre de souffler, et d&#39;avoir un avenir plus éclairé, bah je vous dis qu&#39;une chose :



Spoiler Alert! 


MERDE! 



Bon courage les gars, vous avez connu des moments difficiles, vous n&#39;êtes pas au point de jeter l&#39;éponge et de mettre la clef sous la porte, mais vous continuerez à vivre parce que vous avez des lecteurs formidables ( à commencer par moi huhu :P ), et on est à fond derrière vous...

Enfin, je parle pour moi, j&#39;espère qu&#39;on ne me contredira pas   ::wacko::

----------


## Guest

L&#39;histoire du don c&#39;est pour de nouveaux projets, pas pour la survie du magajine. Ce qui en soi est bien plus excitant: je préfère lâcher du fric alors que je suis sûr que le mag restera et que j&#39;aurais de nouveaux trucs, plutôt que pour un mag dont je serais pas sûr qu&#39;il survivra. 
Longue vie à CPC.

----------


## Acteon

Et quand canard pc bi-mensuel sera vendu a 100.000 exemplaires y&#39;auras moyen de recup canard pc hebdo?   ::):

----------


## Guest

> Et quand canard pc bi-mensuel sera vendu a 100.000 exemplaires y&#39;auras moyen de recup canard pc hebdo?


Bon je vais l&#39;écrire de manière à être lu et compris, parce qu&#39;on se répète pas mal là...
*Canard PC ne passe pas bimensuel pour des raisons de sous (enfin pas vraiment quoi)*
C&#39;est pour laisser plus de temps aux rédacteurs, pour faire des articles plus consistants, de meilleurs dossiers, de meilleurs hors-série. Enfin tout est écrit dans l&#39;édito de cette semaine et je vais pas vous apprendre maintenant à lire, hein...  :<_<:

----------


## jm1981

le numéro de nowel approche, c&#39;est pas le moment de parler de numéro hebdomadaire :D

mais pourquoi donc les banques ne veulent pas accepter un prêt pour un magazine  ::o: 

je trouve ça abruti de la part des banques de ne pas accorder de pret pour permettre de se développer, sous pretexte que la presse va mal  ::(: 
ça occasionne des difficultés dans des situations ou dasn d&#39;autres domaines on ne les auraient pas

----------


## Paul Verveine

> mais pourquoi donc les banques ne veulent pas accepter un prêt pour un magazine


parce qu&#39;il y a des secteurs plus rentables et qu&#39;une banque est une entreprise comme les autres qui a besoin de gagner de l&#39;argent, donc entre un investissement risqué et un qui rapporte le choix est vite vu, tu ferais la même chose, en dehors des considérations affecteuses, de manière purement rationelle car une banque n&#39;a pas de sentiments et c&#39;est le cas dans tous le monde du travail sinon c&#39;est du bénévolat ou assoiciation ou cas particulier...

----------


## kastor

de toute façon c&#39;est une super idée le bimensuel. NA!!!!!
CanardPC hebdo est mort ! Vive le canardPC bimensuel!

----------


## Acteon

> Bon je vais l&#39;écrire de manière à être lu et compris, parce qu&#39;on se répète pas mal là...
> *Canard PC ne passe pas bimensuel pour des raisons de sous (enfin pas vraiment quoi)*
> C&#39;est pour laisser plus de temps aux rédacteurs, pour faire des articles plus consistants, de meilleurs dossiers, de meilleurs hors-série. Enfin tout est écrit dans l&#39;édito de cette semaine et je vais pas vous apprendre maintenant à lire, hein...


Jamais dit que c&#39;etait une histoire de sous... mais des que tu peux l&#39;ouvrir toi aussi avec ce ton qui t&#39;es si chere, m&#39;enfin... meme pas envie de m&#39;éxpliquer... Longue vie au canard, biz a la redac et merde au fanboy.

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Jamais dit que c&#39;etait une histoire de sous... mais des que tu peux l&#39;ouvrir toi aussi. edit : avec ce ton qui t&#39;es si chere, m&#39;enfin... meme pas envie de m&#39;éxpliquer... Longue vie au canard, biz a la redac et merde au fanboy.


y&#39;aura toujours autant de trvail à faire voir plus ou alors il va falloir embaucher à tour de bras...   ::|:  

sinon je trouve la fin de ta phrase légèrement mais vraiment légèrement agressive...
Tu connais Oni pour dire ça ? parce sinon : comprends pas  ::huh::

----------


## jm1981

pour ce qui est des banques, je suis pas objectif je crois :mrgreen:
mais bon, CPC ne demande pas des millions, donc le risque est moindre, mais c&#39;est pas moi qui ai le pouvoir de décision  ::(: 

pour finir cette journée sur une bonne note, enfin on aura des agrafes à tous nos canardPC  ::): 
et ça, ça n&#39;a pas de prix!

----------


## Ash

> Bon pour ma part, CPC reçu aujourd&#39;hui, ce qui explique mon avis tardif.
> 
> Je vais faire rapide, parce que sinon je suis capable de faire un roman...
> 
> Apres lecture de l&#39;édito et donc passage au bi-mensuel, et lecture du sujet, je suis de tout coeur avec ce &#39;nouvel élan&#39;, qui je l&#39;espère, permettra de faire connaître encore mieux le mag.
> S&#39;il faut passer par là, aucun souci, vous savez de toute façon que vous ne pouviez pas continuer de cette manière. Et si le mag peut rester plus longtemps dans les kiosques, et que tout ça porte ses fruits, j&#39;en serais parmi les plus heureux ( apres vous forcément hein  ).
> 
> S&#39;il faut faire une donation ( y a une loi Sarko à ce sujet, mais bon, c&#39;est 50 000 €? Ah bah désolé, je les ai pas... :P tant pis, c&#39;est l&#39;intention qui compte ) , comme il était suggéré 1000 x 40 ou 50 €, bah, je peux le dire, ça me poserait aucun souci, sans demander quoique ce soit en retour, si ce n&#39;est retrouver tous les mercredis mon CPC dans ma boîte aux lettres ^^
> 
> ...


Ah ben non, t&#39;as fais un roman en fait   :;):  
Dans tous les cas, c&#39;est clair que le reste de la presse vidéoludique paraît assez fade à côté...
Mine de rien, je peux pas m&#39;empêcher d&#39;acheter tous les mags (ça fait 4 il me semble) qui touchent aux jeux videos PC, parceque je ne me l&#39;explique pas, mais tenir un magazine dans les mains, ça vaut pas des pages web (au mot "réac" je sors la tronçonneuse !)
Canard Pc, c&#39;est quelques pages d&#39;extrême qualité
Joystick, malgré le coup de javel passé sur les rédacteurs, reste un brin ludique à lire
PC jeux, c&#39;est ce qu&#39;est TF1 pour le cinéma, ou Madame Figaro pour la critique litteraire...
Et JeuxVideos PC (un truc du genre, que je lis pourtant tous les mois) c&#39;est le Carrefour Je Positive, un catalogue de supermarché où on voit le dernier pâté à la mode pour Noël...

Alors oui, je souhaite longue vie à ce torchon ! Sauf à O.Boulon, qui j&#39;espère s&#39;est ettouffé avec ses suhis en retard   :;):   Je rigôôôôle !

----------


## LeBelge

Bah, tant mieux, comme je vais une semaine sur deux a Bruxelles, et que je le trouve uniquement las-bas depuis que mon ancien revendeur a fermé, ca m&#39; arrange du coup.

Je comprend que le rythme de parution doit franchement user a force, et puis si y a plus de dossiers, des tests plus longs, etc..., tant mieux, c&#39; est ce que je prefere!

Longue vie au Canard!

----------


## j0z

Ben ça fait chaud au coeur de constater que la majorité des lecteurs de CPC (en tous cas ceux présents sur le forum) sont unanimes pour protéger le mag contre toute éventualité!

    Pour ma part, je pense que vous devriez augmenter le prix des numéros. Quand je vois ce que propose dorénavant Joy pour 6euros et des brouettes (pour ne citer que celui-là).... Avant, ils pouvaient encore se targuer de sortir le mag sur du papier top moumoute, mais ce n&#39;est même plus le cas. Enfin, depuis que j&#39;ai découvert CPC, je ne suis plus du tout ce qui se passe chez eux, mais les derniers n° que j&#39;ai achetés étaient imprimés sur de papier à chiottes recyclé. 
De plus, ils étaient passés à 1 n° toutes les 4 semaines (ou comment vendre plus d&#39;un n° par mois) alors que dans le n° où ils nous expliquaient qu&#39;ils changeaient le rythme de diffusion il n&#39;y avait que DEUX tests de jeu.....  ::|:  
    C&#39;est vraiment prendre les gens pour des cons!

    Donc, CPC étant la Roylls des mags JV, il est bien naturel de l&#39;acheter à sa juste valeur.  Et de toutes façons, à 6euros/mois, vous êtes encore concurrentiels...

Longue vie à CanardPC!!!!!!

----------


## jm1981

j&#39;ai appris que les NMPP ne payais les numéros vendu que 3 mois après la parution

et comme il y a un cap financier à passer d&#39;ici peu, il faut de l&#39;argent "rapidement" pour eviter les prises de tête

----------


## Micerider

Bon, je rattrape le train un peu tard, mais j&#39;insiste à dire que peut importe la formule de CanardPC, je ne peux que me réjouir de le voir péréniser.

Parceque au-delà du caractère hebdomadaire, c&#39;est avant tout la ligne rédactionelle, le côté indépendant, le ton limite grivois mais toujours honnête (et surtout très volontaire) qui importent. Rien que pour ça, je continuerais à l&#39;acheter. Je m&#39;en bat joyeusement le 19,5 aux chardons frais d&#39;avoir les news un peu en retard, l&#39;important c&#39;est l&#39;optique selon laquelle elles seront abordées, décortiquées...

Au final, j&#39;en ai pas grand chose à faire d&#39;un PC Jeux ou d&#39;un JV magazine qui mettent très peu en avant le caractère de leurs rédacteurs (ou alors ils ont très peu de caractère?), pour ne pas s&#39;attirer d&#39;emmerdse et coller à la rigidité d&#39;esprit de beaucoup de lecteurs potentiels. Non, je veux quelquechose qui marque sa personnalité, quitte à ne pas toujours être apprécié.

Et c&#39;est pour ça que mois aussi, je me rajoute à la liste des potentiels donateurs de 50 euros si la rédaction se décidait à opter pour cette ouverture.

Je vous souhaites plein de réussite pour la suite.

----------


## Guest

> Jamais dit que c&#39;etait une histoire de sous... mais des que tu peux l&#39;ouvrir toi aussi avec ce ton qui t&#39;es si chere, m&#39;enfin... meme pas envie de m&#39;éxpliquer... Longue vie au canard, biz a la redac et merde au fanboy.


Bon mon loulou, j&#39;ai vraiment, mais alors vraiment pas envie d&#39;être agressif là. Tu peux pas reconnaître du second degré? Ca me dérange pas, c&#39;est pas moi qui me fera allumer, tu vis ta vie et basta.
Simplement, faudrait voir à être plus clair dans ce que vous dites, parce qu&#39;on a vraiment l&#39;impression que justement, vous vous trompez. J&#39;essayais juste de mettre en valeur un fait évident, parce que beaucoup ont compris que le magazine passait bimensuel pour des raisons de sous, alors que c&#39;est pour des raisons pratiques, et parce que les rédacteurs estiment que c&#39;est une évolution logique. Donc dire qu&#39;en donnant ça repassera hebdo, c&#39;est une absurdité, c&#39;est tout. Le site Canardplus est là pour te donner des news quotidiennement (c&#39;est plus qu&#39;hebdomadaire ça, oulà), et les articles du mag&#39; seront plus consistant. 
Donc je vois aps de quoi vous vous plaignez... :<_<: 
Et puis me traiter de fanboy, j&#39;aime bien, ça me fait marrer. Parce que ouais c&#39;est vrai quand j&#39;aime beaucoup quelque chose, ben je m&#39;implique, je le crie sur tous les toits, et alors? Lis le forum, tu verras: en section PC je saoule les gens avec Arcanum, en console avec Kingdom Hearts et puis tant qu&#39;on y est j&#39;emmerde la Terre entière avec mes gouts musicaux de merde.
N&#39;empêche que j&#39;argumente et que là, tout ce que tu fais, c&#39;est me critiquer moi et pas mes arguments, alors bon...

----------


## Super Menteur

> Et puis me traiter de fanboy, j&#39;aime bien, ça me fait marrer. Parce que ouais c&#39;est vrai quand j&#39;aime beaucoup quelque chose, ben je m&#39;implique, je le crie sur tous les toits, et alors? Lis le forum, tu verras: en section PC je saoule les gens avec Arcanum, en console avec Kingdom Hearts et puis tant qu&#39;on y est j&#39;emmerde la Terre entière avec mes gouts musicaux de merde.
> N&#39;empêche que j&#39;argumente et que là, tout ce que tu fais, c&#39;est me critiquer moi et pas mes arguments, alors bon...


Et dieu sait que Kingdom Hearts c&#39;est de la merde !
Bon plus sérieusement si c&#39;est pour se foutre sur la gueule c&#39;est pas la peine, je pense qu&#39;on est pas sur ce topic pour débattre mais pour soutenir le journal et pour que les rédacteurs nous expliquent leur choix. et c&#39;est pas en critiquant d&#39;autres membres qu&#39;on va faire avancer le débat. Pour ou contre la formule bimensuelle, ok mais pas la peine d&#39;en faire une affaire d&#39;état. Alors coup de gueule : vous êtes vilains, bouh.

----------


## Guest

> Et dieu sait que Kingdom Hearts c&#39;est de la merde !
> Bon plus sérieusement si c&#39;est pour se foutre sur la gueule c&#39;est pas la peine, je pense qu&#39;on est pas sur ce topic pour débattre mais pour soutenir le journal et pour que les rédacteurs nous expliquent leur choix. et c&#39;est pas en critiquant d&#39;autres membres qu&#39;on va faire avancer le débat. Pour ou contre la formule bimensuelle, ok mais pas la peine d&#39;en faire une affaire d&#39;état. Alors coup de gueule : vous êtes vilains, bouh.


Non mais justement, j&#39;agresse personne et il me saute dessus l&#39;autre là.   ::mellow:: 
Si je veux qu&#39;on me fasse la jambe j&#39;achète un clebard, hein... M&#39;enfin bon, je me suis exprimé, maintenant je peux partir la tête haute.

----------


## Castor

> Et puis me traiter de fanboy, jaime bien, ça me fait marrer. Parce que ouais c\&#39;est vrai quand jaime beaucoup quelque chose, ben je m\&#39;implique, je le crie sur tous les toits, et alors? Lis le forum, tu verras: en section PC je saoule les gens avec Arcanum, en console avec Kingdom Hearts et puis tant qu\&#39;on y est jemmerde la Terre entière avec mes gouts musicaux de merde.


Tout ça passe encore, mais quand tu nous saoules avec CSS, là c`est la goutte  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Tout ça passe encore, mais quand tu nous saoules avec CSS, là c`est la goutte


Arrête j&#39;en parle jamais... Sauf dans les topics dédiés, mais bon. Mais tu dévies du sujet là!  ::o: 
Un ban bimensuel pour Castor siouplait les modos!

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Non mais justement, j&#39;agresse personne et il me saute dessus l&#39;autre là.  
> Si je veux qu&#39;on me fasse la jambe j&#39;achète un clebard, hein... M&#39;enfin bon, je me suis exprimé, maintenant je peux partir la tête haute.


De toute façon, t&#39;es qu&#39;un putain de connard pédant au caractère et à l&#39;égo détestable. Tu me débecte, chacune de tes interventions me font se relacher mon sphincter, que je m&#39;empresse de soulager sur ta photo. Et puis tes goûts de merde, tu te les gardes, on est déjà polluer suffisament par ici. Courage machin, je suis de tout coeur avec toi !!

----------


## Guest

> De toute façon, t&#39;es qu&#39;un putain de connard pédant au caractère et à l&#39;égo détestable. Tu me débecte, chacune de tes interventions me font se relacher mon sphincter, que je m&#39;empresse de soulager sur ta photo. Et puis tes goûts de merde, tu te les gardes, on est déjà polluer suffisament par ici. Courage machin, je suis de tout coeur avec toi !!


Ca y est, je suis tombé amoureux  ::wub::

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Ca y est, je suis tombé amoureux


RAAAAHHH LOVELY !!!!! GNNN ! GNNNN! GNNNNNNN!!!  ::P: louitchgaffetoutpardanstonneztupeuxplusavalermaist  upeuxtoujoursreniflerceraildesperme:  ::P: rivatejoke:

----------


## Tink

Bon, les garcons, merci de vous etriper dans le calme et la discretion via MP.

J&#39;aime pas les hyprocrites (de merde.. un hyprocrite c&#39;est toujours de merde) mais pour la lisibilite du forum, merci de faire ce sacrifice pour mes beaux yeux bovins...   :B):

----------


## Biskuit

> Bon, les garcons, merci de vous etriper dans le calme et la discretion via MP.
> 
> J&#39;aime pas les hyprocrites (de merde.. un hyprocrite c&#39;est toujours de merde) mais pour la lisibilite du forum, merci de faire ce sacrifice pour mes beaux yeux bovins...


Mowa, je suis à 200% pour un CanardPC *bisexuel* !!   ::rolleyes::  
Non, parce que les recettes de cuisine genre "Nachos" au Homard Boulon...
Les sudokus compatibles avec le plug des ménagères de moins de 40 ans...
( aucune image mentale dégradante, d&#39;avance, merci !! )
C&#39;est sympa deux minutes, mais faut aussi penser plus sérieusement
à votre lectorat féminin... Wouais...

Haa... bimenstruel ??!!! Désolé alors...   ::|:

----------


## v10ware

Je proteste, je m&#39;insurge, ce canard est un scandale. Je m&#39;explique.

En page 6 du numéro 140 notre cher amateur de kinder guano, dans sa préview de Field Ops, déclare sans honte :



> Bon, pour l&#39;instant, aucun jeu n&#39;a réussi à mixer RTS et FPS dans un ensemble cohérent[...]


"QUOIII §§§???§§§ :angry2:", ai-je alors enragé. Précisément de cette façon. Le fabuleux, le mirifique, le divin Battlezone serait-il donc sorti des mémoires ?  ::sad::  J&#39;exige une sentence à la hauteur de l&#39;infâmie.

(en parlant de ça, qu&#39;est devenu le testeur du formidable Battlezone à l&#39;époque de Joystick, Ian Solo ?)

----------


## Ash

Je suis parfaitement d&#39;accord, la chasse au sanglier est une aberration !

----------


## Sekkyumu

CPC est mort, vive CPC !

----------


## Pilosite

> "QUOIII §§§???§§§ :angry2:", ai-je alors enragé. Précisément de cette façon. Le fabuleux, le mirifique, le divin Battlezone serait-il donc sorti des mémoires ?  J&#39;exige une sentence à la hauteur de l&#39;infâmie.
> 
> (en parlant de ça, qu&#39;est devenu le testeur du formidable Battlezone à l&#39;époque de Joystick, Ian Solo ?)



Pfff, c&#39;est bien connu, BattleZone c&#39;est juste Warcraft III + WoW dans l&#39;espace.

----------


## Guest

> Pfff, c&#39;est bien connu, BattleZone c&#39;est juste Warcraft III + WoW dans l&#39;espace.


On dit Starcraft et World of Starcraft, voyons...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## aloxbollox

Good ! bonne initiative de toute façons ça semble une évolution logique vu le format du site. Et bla bla, bien d&#39;accord avec l&#39;édito. 

Mais on aimerait avoir des vidéos de lapins, ou de fouetage de crème, voyez le truc non ?

Aloha.

Lord Bollox.

----------


## Manu

Encore plus tardif que le reste, mais je tiens à dire merci pour les explications, ça fait toujours plaisir de pas être pris pour du bétail à tondre. 

J&#39;espère que la nouvelle formule vous permettra de progresser en kiosque. En ce qui me concerne je craquerai pour l&#39;abonnement selon le contenu de l&#39;annonce mentionnée par Boulon. 

Au passage, pour les goodies je suis partant, mais seulement quand j&#39;aurai reçu mes reliures commandées y&#39;a un mois et des brouettes...   ::ninja::

----------


## Validi

Bon j&#39;ai abandonné a la page 5 ensuite je me suis contenté de lire les commentaires des principaux protagoniste du CPC, par contre ce qu&#39;il serait sympas, c&#39;est de faire en sorte que le canard PC sorte en même temps que mon TV 2 semaines, question organisation se serait bien pratique  :;): 

Sinon Bi-mensuel pourquoi pas de toute façon j&#39;arrive tjs a étaler ma lecture sur la semaine avec l&#39;hebdomadaire, donc ce n&#39;est qu&#39;une question d&#39;organisation pour étaler 64 pages sur 2 semaines  :;):

----------


## bablight

Bjs à tous,
j&#39;ai pas lu le topic entier mais quasi donc  je vais peu etre repeter un commentaire déja posté .
Je vois pas mal de monde super motivé pour aider CanardPC et qui propose de donner 50, voir 500 € pq pas. Mais si vous etes comme moi (on ne sait jamais) vous avez surement du vous appercevoir que noel approche à grands pas. Vous avez surement un bon copain  a uqi vous ne savais pas trop quoi offrir qui est fan de jeux video et qui connement lit joy. Moi je vous propose de l&#39;abonner à CPC je pense que c&#39;est la meilleur manière d&#39;aider le journal car si votre copain accroche, que mon copain aussi et que le copain de votre copain qui passe souvent chez lui aime aussi ca generera bien plus que les 50 €que vous donneriez.

Sinon je répond pas souvent donc j&#39;en profite pour dire que votre canard est bien agréable à lire.

bab

----------


## Precog01

:;):  Pas con !

----------


## Yaven

Bon, ma va voir ce que j&#39;peux faire.

*attend la super annonce pour se ré-abonner, abonner un ami, et plus car affinité*
*est un gros boulet, l&#39;annonce étant déjà parue*

----------


## XWolverine

> de toute façon j&#39;arrive tjs a étaler ma lecture sur la semaine avec l&#39;hebdomadaire, donc ce n&#39;est qu&#39;une question d&#39;organisation pour étaler 64 pages sur 2 semaines


Ah ? Ben moi ça fera 2 jours de lecture au lieu d&#39;un  ::): 
(oui le canard au lapin se dévore, c&#39;est comme ça, on n&#39;y peut rien).

----------


## Erinna

Comme on a put le dire, 50, 500 ou 5000 dites combien vous voulez et ce que voulez faire. 
Si vous continuez d être aussi clair dans votre communication, le reste suivra, surtout si on a le sentiment de contribuer à la création d un nouveau média!

Il ne me semble pas que le sujet ait été évoqué, donc je pose la question: Peut on envisager un site anglais (comprendre une traduction litterale des news sur un site au design identique) pour augmenter le traffic et attirer de nouveaux annonceurs (ciblant cette fois un publique anglophone).

Et puis pour les trads je suis sur que vous trouverez des gens qualifiés et motivés    :;):   ::ninja::

----------


## BobaFred

déçu par le bi-mensuel  ::(:  Car le coup des news en continu sur canard.com, on peut pas les lires dans les transports en commun ou ds la salle de repos. 
Salopperie de Net ^^

Néanmoins si c&#39;est pour avoir un canard vivant alors on s&#39;en contentera.

Longue vie à canard en espérant que ça ne passe pas mensuel dans 2 ans  ::(:

----------


## Haga

Tout à été dit.

Moi je m&#39;en fou je sais que ca changera rien. Vous êtes accrochez à vos principes et ca se sent. Quand les lecteurs verront ça, plus personne ne râlera. Râler c&#39;est le principe même du forum. Les gens contents, ils le disent pas  ::):  (sauf une minorité of course)

J&#39;achèterai toutes les 2 semaines ca me changeras rien. 

Les choses évoluent et vous le comprenez parfaitement. Il faut pas chercher plus loin.

----------


## Jérémie

> Livrés toutes les deux semaines par Ta Race (entre deux tours du périph à 200, il en promet à tour de bras ces temps-ci )?


Petit joueur à 200... à la limite, à 8h du mat ou à 18h, et encore...

Dans tout ce bordel, j&#39;ai retenu deux trucs (bah oui, mon neurone il fatigue vite).

Les produits dérivés, ça peut aussi s&#39;amorcer sans créer un stock qui coûte cher. Il existe des Cafepress à la française, Spreadshirt, ou même sur un mode un peu différent La Fraise. Ca rapporte moins, mais pour tester une idée ou cravacher la pompe pour qu&#39;elle s&#39;amorce, pourquoi pas.

L&#39;abokado est une bonne idée. On va sur le site, on abonne quelqu&#39;un d&#39;autre en précisant que c&#39;est un cadeau (au besoin on paie un petit euro de plus), et le type reçoit (avant sa première réception de magazine, sinon ça le fait pas) une joli lettre bien conne plein de lapins nus qui se frottent les uns les autres disant de surveiller sa boite aux lettre, qu&#39;elle va bientôt être envahie de choses bizarres, connes et lubriques (c&#39;est plus vendeur).
La classe totale serait de pouvoir choisir une date pour la réception de la lettre et du premier magazine (genre acheter un abokado début décembre pour nowel, toussa).

----------


## chimai

Que dire... ?

Tout d&#39;abord, oui, c&#39;est sûr, mon canard PC du mercredi va me manquer...
Malgré cela, et vu les contrepartis, je n&#39;en resterais pas moins un lecteur (abonné) fidèle!
Alors longue vie à vous, et bonne chance dans ce monde de brutes! Que George Abitbol soit avec vous  :B):  




> Ah ! Alors là, vous n&#39;avez pas le choix : il *FAUT* compenser en faisant revenir le lapin de couverture !


Je plussotte fortement, c&#39;est la moindre des choses! J&#39;en suis tellement fan que j&#39;ai découpé les meilleurs pour les coller dans mon agenda  ::XD:: 

Oh, et puis le retour des fiches cuisine et jardinage aussi!  ::lol::

----------


## CoWbOyZ

Une tres bonne decision, depuis l&#39;avenement du site ouaib il y avait une certaine redondance dans les news papiers avec les news du net...
un petit changement de formule et d&#39;orientation de temps à autre est toujours bon et puis si ca sent le sapin il seras toujours possible de revenir en arriere (non...?)
Bonne idée aussi pour le bimensuel, parce que mensuel ca devient chiant à attendre.
Sinon les rubriques seront pas toutes x2 j&#39;espere parce que 2x la config de cpc c&#39;est nul (bang...).
Sinon j&#39;en profite pour dire non au Sudoku une fois sur deux (aucun rapport)
bonne continuation je suis encore avec vous (et cachez votre joie surtout)

----------


## MSR-

Ca ne fera plus que deux instants de bonheur par mois.  Bonne chance les gars.

----------


## Robloche

La bataille touche à son terme mais vieux motard que jamais.

J&#39;ai été surpris, comme tout le monde, d&#39;apprendre ce changement dans l&#39;édito de mon dernier CPC. Mais après réflexion, je ne suis ni triste ni déçu ni quoi que ce soit de négatif parce que :
 - la qualité devrait y gagner ;
 - de temps en temps, je n&#39;avais pas le temps de lire un numéro en une semaine ;
 - j&#39;ai confiance dans l&#39;équipe et je suis sûr qu&#39;ils ont amplement réfléchi à cette décision (qui prendrait une décision qu&#39;il pense mauvaise ?) ;
 - l&#39;immobilisme n&#39;est jamais très bon à long terme alors je plussoie ce changement de rythme ;
 - et j&#39;en oublie sûrement...

Sinon, pour la participation au capital, 5000€, ça fait un poil beaucoup pour moi, mais c&#39;est quand même tentant...   ::rolleyes:: 

Disons que je vais commencer par me réabonner pour 2 ans.

Bonne chance pour la suite, mes lapins !

----------


## Laurel

Bonjour a tous,

Je ne suis pas un gros ecriveur (oui ca existe) sur le forum je suis plus un liseur (ca aussi...), donc pervers. Mais ca n&#39;a aucun rapport.

Comme la majorite des posteurs ici presents, le rendez-vous hebdomadaire va me manquer, cet instant francophone dans un univers PC-Gamer-isé, PC-Zoné, ca ne sera plus que 2 fois par mois. C&#39;est dommage mais en meme temps, si ca peut permettre au mag de rester fidele a sa ligne editoriale, a son humour et a son objectivite ben je dis oui, oui, ouiiiiiiiiiiii, encooooooooooooooore!!

Je me reabonnerai evidemment le moment opportun venu, ca ne fait aucun doute!

continuez le bon boulot, et puis si vous avez besoin de gens pour investir dans le mag, je suis egalement partant, que ce soit pour une contribution de 50€ ou une bonne grosse somme de 5000€, je suis tout a fait pret. 
Je lisais egalement plus haut des propositions de traduction en Anglais, encore une fois, je suis pret a vous aider si vous le souhaitez.

Voila, voila, sinon vous, ca va?

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Bon, je vais pas en rajouter des tonnes, pas mal de choses ont été dites...

Comme beaucoup, je regrette ce changement...
J&#39;aimais bien ma petite piquouse du mercredi matin...   ::):  

Mais, comme les autres, je resterai fidèle, car je suis un lecteur camé aux conneries de la rédaction 
depuis Joystick Hebdo n°1.

Mais, justement, devant ce déluge d&#39;amour dont la preuve est ce forum, j&#39;aimerais savoir 

Combien d&#39;entre vous seraient prêts à payer 2,50 € pour un CPC hebdo ?

Et j&#39;aimerais savoir si ça changerait la décision de la rédaction aussi   ::blink::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca ne changerait rien parce que malheureusement le forum ne représente qu&#39;une partie infinitésimale du lectorat.

Alors évidemment Farmal22, Custor, Fricou069 et compagnie sont peut être prêt à lâcher 2,50 mais Monsieur Sopor de Mildiou ou Teddy Savalas de Paris 13ème arrêteront de nous lire et nous condamneront à mort.

On ne peut malheureusement pas compter que sur les fidèles des fidèles.

----------


## Guest

Toute manière je vois pas en quoi vous vous plaignez, Joystick est passé d&#39;hebdo à mensuel et pourtant, il a pas vraiment perdu en qualité jusqu&#39;à ce que la rédac se barre...





> Alors évidemment Farmal22, Custor, Fricou069 et compagnie


 ::XD::  Les pseudos à peine déguisés  ::ninja::

----------


## Robloche

> On ne peut malheureusement pas compter que sur les fidèles des fidèles.


Sauf s&#39;ils sont pétés de thunes et prêts à investir quelques milliers d&#39;euros.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Sauf s&#39;ils sont pétés de thunes et prêts à investir quelques milliers d&#39;euros.


Ils vont pas vouloir que tu te prostitue pour le mag  ::ninja::

----------


## Robloche

> Ils vont pas vouloir que tu te prostitue pour le mag


  ::sad::

----------


## Hillz

> Ca ne changerait rien parce que malheureusement le forum ne représente qu&#39;une partie *infinitésimale* du lectorat.


Infinizitéminale toi même, d&#39;abord...
Oh l&#39;autre, eh, comment qu&#39;y nous cause j&#39;te jure
 :P

----------


## Karl Moonferon

N&#39;empeche, 3,80€, c&#39;est le prix de deux CanardPC lorsqu&#39;ils étaient à 1,90€!
La transition au 2€le numéro aura été courte   :;):

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Ca ne changerait rien parce que malheureusement le forum ne représente qu&#39;une partie infinitésimale du lectorat.
> 
> Alors évidemment Farmal22, Custor, Fricou069 et compagnie sont peut être prêt à lâcher 2,50 mais Monsieur Sopor de Mildiou ou Teddy Savalas de Paris 13ème arrêteront de nous lire et nous condamneront à mort.
> 
> On ne peut malheureusement pas compter que sur les fidèles des fidèles.


petit par le nombre grand par le cu... coeur.   ::rolleyes::   désolé, moi et l&#39;orthographe.

----------


## dr.doki

Je vous encourage de tout coeur, et pour moi c&#39;est un très bon choix !

Car nous, lecteurs nous gagneront en qualité. Qualité qui est déjà bien au rendez-vous !

Bonne vacances !

----------


## Phantom

c la mouise  ::w00t::   ::sad::

----------


## hot

Je vous souhaite de pouvoir continuer longtemps l&#39;aventure Canard PC. Merci pour ces trois ans de Canard.

C&#39;est vrai je suis un peu déçu de la fin de la parution hebdo. j&#39;avais pris l&#39;habitude d&#39;acheter mes 2 canards chaque mercredi (L&#39;enchaîné et le PC). Mon Enchaîné sera orphelin une semaine sur 2 et va falloir que je lui explique avec calme et pédagogie...

Juste une idée en passant : pouquoi ne pas laisser s&#39;exprimer la prose des forumeurs de canardplus dans les colonnes CanardPC ? fertilisation croisée ça s&#39;appelle et ça pourrait prendre la forme d&#39;une petite rubrique genre "brèves de forums" : car il y a de belles tirades et beaucoup de talent chez certains posteurs.

Pour ma part j&#39;ai mis la petite barre canard PC sur mon profil du forum Trackmania, j&#39;espère que ça aidera.

Et puis une bonne résolution pour 2007 : je m&#39;abonne.

(En fait les abonnements sont très importants pour la presse qui vit sur un double marché (la pub et les ventes). Un abonnement c&#39;est une visibilité sur des rentrées d&#39;argent et un argument pour chercher des annonceurs, alors abonnez vous les canards !)

Allez hauts les coeurs la rédac! on vous aime !  ::wub::

----------


## captainchap

> Ca ne changerait rien parce que malheureusement le forum ne représente qu&#39;une partie infinitésimale du lectorat.
> 
> Alors évidemment Farmal22, Custor, Fricou069 et compagnie sont peut être prêt à lâcher 2,50 mais Monsieur Sopor de Mildiou ou Teddy Savalas de Paris 13ème arrêteront de nous lire et nous condamneront à mort.
> 
> On ne peut malheureusement pas compter que sur les fidèles des fidèles.


Vous nous faites pas le coup des collègues de GEN4PC, main sur le coeur que "mais nan, tout va bien, c&#39;est juste une nouvelle formule qui va faire que tout ira encore mieux et patati patata ..." ?  ::blink::  Pour nous laisser minables dans quelques mois.

Sinon, je dis banco, faut juste que TOUT le monde continue à acheter ce magazine de fou, quelque soit la fréquence. Je chauffe ma monnaie pour le prochain numéro, je rackette deux, trois voisins pour vous retrouver bientôt en kiosque.   ::lol::

----------


## Frapsi

Bon, en quelques mots : bravo les gars, continuez comme ça ! Beau boulot,  on ( = moi principalement ) vous fait confiance et il est clair que vous aviez bien besoin de souffler un peu.

Si j&#39;étais Ségolène ( ah, ça y est, j&#39;ai réussi à m&#39;exciter tout seul ) , je rendrais l&#39;abonnement à CPC obligatoire comme pour l&#39;adhésion à un syndicat.

Si j&#39;étais Nicolas ( ah, du coup ça m&#39;excite moins quand même), je vous exonérerais d&#39;impôts, vous filerais plein d&#39;aides de l&#39;Etat et je vous permettrais d&#39;installer le siège social en Suisse, comme pour Djauni ( avant de délocaliser en Chine où le Boulon est moins cher ).

Ca réglerait une fois pour toute le problème de tous ces méchants pas beaux qui vous achètent pas ou qui font rien qu&#39;à critiquer et à râler sur le forum.

----------


## TheToune

> *Ca réglerait une fois pour toute le problème de tous ces méchants pas beaux qui vous achètent pas* ou qui font rien qu&#39;à critiquer et à râler sur le forum.


Oui mais ceux là c&#39;est des cons.   ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Oui mais ceux là c&#39;est des cons.


Ou des filles  :B):  :connard:

----------


## Tink

> Ou des filles  :connard:


*sifflote*

----------


## Guest

> *sifflote*


Je plaisante, bien entendu. Mais ça m&#39;intéresserait beaucoup de savoir la part de lectorat féminin de CPC. Parce que merde c&#39;est lisible par tous comme magazine (et Ta Race a un sex appeal fou).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je plaisante, bien entendu. Mais ça m&#39;intéresserait beaucoup de savoir la part de lectorat féminin de CPC. Parce que merde c&#39;est lisible par tous comme magazine (et Ta Race a un sex appeal fou).


Quel gros mytho, non seulement tu ne plaisantes pas mais en plus on sait tous que tu craques plutôt sur Gringo.

----------


## Guest

> Quel gros mytho, non seulement tu ne plaisantes pas mais en plus on sait tous que tu craques plutôt sur Gringo.


J&#39;essayais de cacher ma connarditude, merci  ::): 
Et c&#39;est vrai que Gringo je l&#39;aime aussi, les haleines légèrement ethylées m&#39;ont toujours fait craquer  ::XD::

----------


## EmBourBatoR

Terminé le canard tous les mercredis?

boarf... de toutes façons les miens s&#39;entassaient une semaine sur deux dans ma boîte.

Perso, j&#39;ai rien contre le principe, si le contenu s&#39;étoffe en conséquence, si on y gagne en profondeur...

...parceque je sais pas si c&#39;est le format hebdo qui veut ça, mais j&#39;ai souvent ressenti une frustration après la lecture de certains tests, surtout ces derniers temps, une impression d&#39;inachevé, de "à l&#39;arrache"sans doute dû à la pression du bouclage.

Par contre, au sujet de la formule évoquée d&#39;abos CanardPC+CanardPlus, je me demande à quoi ça peut ressembler,

vous respecterez le modèle des journaux papier avec un pendant web:  des archives de vos articles papier payantes et  des brèves en accès libre ?

je m&#39;interroge sur ce que ça pourrait donner, j&#39;avoue que l&#39;idée d&#39;une base d&#39;articles en ligne m&#39;emballe assez, parcequ&#39; après trois ans d&#39;existence, CanardPC pourrait devenir une encyclopédie idiote du jeu vidéo permettant de  browser comme un porc dans une base de ouf, par éditeur, studios, genre etc...

Bref, avoir ça à portée de clic serait un sacré panard...

----------


## Melba

Salut les filles,

je ne post pas souvent ici car je préfère la presse écrite et surtout que je n&#39;ai pas le temps de tout lire et donner mon avis.
Malgré tout, je vais prendre un peu de temps sur ce sujet.

De ce que j&#39;ai pu lire, l&#39;abonnement et la manière la plus rapide de vous prouver notre confiance et de rassurer votre trésorerie. Donc action (tant pis pour le kiosquier, mais il ne me vend pas que ça, donc pas de souci).

Concernant le coup de patte, votre bannière viens d&#39;être rajouté sur le site du clan auquel j&#39;appartiens.
Elle est en partage à 60/40 avec la pub google (pour nous aider à assumer un peu l&#39;hébergement de notre site).

Pour votre nouveau format, et bien pas de souci pour moi, tant que je peux vous lire, tout va bien, je vie heureux.

La seule chose que je vous demanderai, c&#39;est de garder une indépendance totale et de garder votre honnêteté de jugement (ou critique, comme vous voulez), toute travestie d&#39;humour, concernant les tests de jeux, logiciels ou matériels.

Pour ce faire, je suis moi aussi prêt à vous aider financièrement, et peut importe la forme que cela prendra.
A l&#39;instar de Rédé, je suis prêt à vous donner 500€.
Concernant le retour donc vous voudriez nous gratifier, et bien sacher que de garder votre ligne éditoriale me suffit amplement.

Bisous

P.S.: A l&#39;attention des mysos et dragueurs en herbe, Melba est équipé en natif d&#39;un trois pièces complet à usage non déviant.

----------


## Castor

> A l\&#39;instar de Rédé, je suis prêt à vous donner 500€.


Wouah ! C`est de l`amour à ce niveau là.

----------


## finsh

C&#39;est ici pour les plaintes? 
Alors voila je suis pas d&#39;accord et vous etes tous des cons.
je serai obligé d&#39;attendre 2 semaines avant d&#39;avoir les reponses aux jeux. y&#39;aura le double de jeux j&#39;espere au moins.




> Les forumeurs ne sont effectivement pas représentatifs du lectorat, c&#39;est même une minuscule frange.


haha comment il se la pete.   :^_^:  
4000, c&#39;est une minuscule frange ?

----------


## Guest

> haha comment il se la pete.   
> 4000, c&#39;est une minuscule frange ?


On est pas 4000 à poster régulièrement (ni à lire le forum régulièrement d&#39;ailleurs)... Enfin je pense pas.

----------


## finsh

Tais toi mécréant, on est 4000 inscrits.
Ils ont dit comment s&#39;organiserait le bimensuel ?

----------


## Rédé

> ... je suis prêt à vous donner 500€.


Melba, vois le truc avec Monsieur Abonnements (abonnements@canardpc.com). Il aura peut-être une idée.

----------


## Melba

J&#39;y vais de ce pas.

Mais quid de l&#39;annonce de Boulon?

----------


## Nesousx

Vous  pouvez aussi organiser des visites guidées, et payantes, de la Rédac!

Plus sérieusement, je pense que l&#39;idée du bi-mensuel est bonne. J&#39;ai tjs bcp aimé votre Joy, ainsi que CPC. Cependant; je trouve aue CPC devient de plus en plus "léger", les articles plutôt approximatifs... De plus 1 cpc par semaine, c&#39;est beaucoup et je me lasse.... Du coup je n&#39;achète même plus CPC! (bon c&#39;est aussi lié au fait de changer de pays de résidence 3 fois par an...)

Aussi, j&#39;ai tjs lu Joy et à fortiori CPC (vu l&#39;expansion du net) avant tout pour le ton et le style. Les notes je m&#39;en fous un peu, mais quand même... j&#39;aimerais pouvoir vous faire un peu plus confiance sur des tests un peu plus poussés.
Habitant en
 province lorsque je suis en France, je reconnais que c&#39;est un peu lourd de faire des raids CPC toutes les semaines surtout que ds ma région: charente maritime, le mag se cache bien (cf. opération  Overkiosques), et l&#39;abo n&#39;est pas viable pour moi.
Je suis totalement pour un bi-mensuel: plus fourni, plus léché, et plus "rare" (histoire de ne saturer ni les lecteurs; ni les rédacteurs).

J&#39;ai hâte de tester et de ré-acheter la nouvelle formule de CPC, et si je suis conquis: je signe pour 2ans, même si je ne peux pas le recevoir dans mes différents périples :D

Quoiqu&#39;il en soit je suis sûr que c&#39;est une bonne idée, et j&#39;ai confiance en vous pour me refaire adorer le mag!

----------


## sylphid

> Cependant; je trouve que CPC devient de plus en plus "léger", les articles plutôt approximatifs... De plus 1 cpc par semaine, c&#39;est beaucoup et je me lasse....



ça me désole de dire que je suis assez d&#39;accord.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> (en parlant de ça, qu&#39;est devenu le testeur du formidable Battlezone à l&#39;époque de Joystick, Ian Solo ?)


&#39;cune idée.

----------


## NitroG42

ahaha, mieux vaut ne pas le savoir...
gloup  ::|: 
(je crois que ackboo la mangé avant de faire un régime)

----------


## Ultra

Yo,

C&#39;est mon premier message, je représente donc la majorité silencieuse en quelque sorte
j&#39;ai 36 balais, j&#39;ai découvert Joy en hebdo puis en mensuel, j&#39;ai grave été accroc à la période des videos débiles et de l&#39;ambiance si particulière de Joy, j&#39;ai suivi Canard PC dès le 1er numéro mais dans le même temps et avec les années j&#39;ai trouvé de moins en moins d&#39;intérêt aux jeux PC, la vieillesse dirons nous... je suis resté sur Canard PC hebdo pour l&#39;ambiance au début histoire de garder le contact avec mes super héros journalistiques puis j&#39;ai décroché doucement jusqu&#39;à la disparition brutale de qui vous savez et là j&#39;ai littéralement décroché, c&#39;était trop, une époque s&#39;est tournée pour moi.. je n&#39;ai donc pas acheté un canard PC depuis bientôt 2 ans et puis voilà ca démange et je suis tombé sur l&#39;annonce de la fin de l&#39;hétéro parution du Canard PC pour le passage au bi et ca me démange pas mal, pourquoi, je ne sais pas, peut être envie de retrouver les lapins idiots de Couly : l&#39;ambiance comme d&#39;hab on dira.
Ce que j&#39;ai envie d&#39;y trouver : l&#39;ambiance, de l&#39;info sur les jeux et pas que sur PC , je ne crois plus au PC pour jouer mais peut être que cela n&#39;est que représentatif de moi-même je ne sais pas, promis en tous cas je retourne en kiosque pour le premier bi mensuel.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Les topics uniques c&#39; est pas pour les chiens.

Allez hop, au goulag.

----------


## RicHoret

quel beau cadeau de noel   ::wub::

----------


## Jolaventur

je rejoint tous les canardeux me précédent 


le site c&#39;est bien mais mon peuceu j&#39;y passe deja trop de temps alors mon canard à lire au pieu avant de rejoindre morphée c&#39;était quelques chose de magique 


de plus certe le mag sera 2 fois plus gros mais je le lis toujours aussi vite une ou deux soirée et après y&#39;a 2 fois plus de temps à attendre 



mais bon après lecture de quelques post de Casque je comprends beaucoup mieux la situation 


vous avez toute ma confiance 

et je continuerai à m&#39;abonner

----------


## Castor

Bien je trouvais l`utilité de créer un topic juste pour dire ça frisant le néant, donc je poste un peu ici:

Dans les brèves (datées du 5 janvier), on nous annonce que le patch 1.3 Company Of Heroes est dispo. Petite erreur car il s`agit du patch v1.4. La 1.3 est sortie en novembre. Il faudrait aussi corriger les liens qui pointent vers le DL de la v1.3.

Au revoir.

----------

